#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-20
<nahuel_> hi, i need the direccion of the spanish chanel please, thanks
<nahuel_> #ubuntu-mate
<nahuel_> ....
<potatozilla> hi all
<potatozilla> i've a problem there
<potatozilla> everytime pop up a window asking for my password
<potatozilla> how to disable it?
<SonikkuAmerica> Don't use a password?
<SonikkuAmerica> What do you mean?
<potatozilla> i use
<potatozilla> i think this is seahorse , how to disable it?
<potatozilla> pop up evrytime it's is annoyning
<potatozilla> anyone have this same problem?
<SonikkuAmerica> Ohhhhh
<SonikkuAmerica> so the keyring needs unlocking
<potatozilla> i not want use this
<potatozilla> is outdated
<potatozilla> insecurity
<potatozilla> how to disable it?
<SonikkuAmerica> Outdated? Insecure? Not even close!
<SonikkuAmerica> Who told you it was?
<potatozilla> https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Seahorse
<potatozilla> 2014 this is not development anymore
<potatozilla> i just want disable it or uninstall
<SonikkuAmerica> whaaaaat?
<SonikkuAmerica> It's in development; I use GNOME 3.20 for day-to-day computing
<potatozilla> but this version in mate not
<SonikkuAmerica> potatozilla: That's because this is Ubuntu MATE, and it's not going to be because of feature freezes. But GNOME's password manager is used by every Ubuntu flavour except Kubuntu (which uses kdewallet)
<SonikkuAmerica> *it's not going to be the latest version
<potatozilla> this not pop up before to me,why it's show everytime now
<SonikkuAmerica> potatozilla: Does it say that "The login keyring did not get unlocked when you logged into your computer"?
<potatozilla> not . it's only ask for password
<SonikkuAmerica> Did you type the password you use to log in?
<potatozilla> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> and it didn't work?
<potatozilla> but when pop up say that any software ask for password .but i not open anything , this scary me
<SonikkuAmerica> potatozilla: Hmmm... You may get better help in #ubuntu for this, actually.
<potatozilla> i watching yt videos pop up, i going to toilet i back pop up
<potatozilla> anyone can report this to ubuntu mate developers or mate desktop project to fix that?
<SonikkuAmerica> You could, but it may not be a bug.
<potatozilla> it' s
<SonikkuAmerica> [ ubuntu-bug seahorse ] in a terminal will get you what you need to report it.
<potatozilla> the seahorse is storage my facebook,without asking
<potatozilla> i get a print
<potatozilla> here: https://i.imgur.com/yFDgL7X.png
<potatozilla> please i not want use this ,i not want storage my passwords
<SonikkuAmerica> potatozilla: You can toss it with [ sudo apt remove seahorse ]
<potatozilla> i cant this will broken my system
<potatozilla> because depedencies
<SonikkuAmerica> which ones?
<potatozilla> anyone have this problem in mate, know how help ,please
<potatozilla> ubuntu mate core system, ubuntu mate- full desktop
<potatozilla> you guys not use mate??
<potatozilla> anyone know where the directory of seahorse are installed , i'll delete this as root, this pop up is annoying, and stored my facebook password without ask me
<nomic> z.z.z.
<potatozilla> if nobody can't help me there then i join other channel chat , maybe the mate official
<potatozilla> hi guys , nobody can help me in other channels
<ouroumov_> hi potatozilla
<ouroumov_> potatozilla, what's your issue?
<potatozilla> i've problems with seahorse, i losting the hopes :(
<potatozilla> https://i.imgur.com/yFDgL7X.png
<potatozilla> seahorse has stored my facebook password without ask me
<ouroumov_> hm
<ouroumov_> Can you manually remove it from seahorse?
<potatozilla> and this trigger pop up everytime asking password to keyring
<potatozilla> the problem are the dependencies
<ouroumov_> What dependencies?
<potatozilla> if show me where the seahorse are installed i can remove manually with root commands
<ouroumov_> Maybe you can access seahorse settings somewhere and only remove this particular password from storage instead of removing seahorse? Less violent?
<potatozilla> ubuntu-mate-core, ubuntu-mate-desktop dependecies
<potatozilla> but 'll still pop up  and wahta garanties 'll give that not storage facebook password again
<ouroumov_> I didn't undestand that last one
<ouroumov_> And I'm on a shitty bus wifi I'm probably gonna be disconnected
<potatozilla> i'll be very happy and gratefull if i remove that
<ouroumov_> What do you have under "Password & Keys" settings?
<potatozilla> https://i.imgur.com/1BFklZa.png
<potatozilla> i don't know how was stored the facebook password
<potatozilla> no asked
<potatozilla> and each 1 minute ask to password of keyring
<potatozilla> any way to find the seahorse instalation directories?
<potatozilla> seahorse looks aoutdated and insecure https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Seahorse ,please help me remove that
<potatozilla> why this storage the passwords without asking
<potatozilla> i've tried #mate ##linux #ubuntu, but everybody ignore me, say that can't help or say nothing about
<potatozilla> I would be eternally grateful if someone help me
<potatozilla> :(
<ouroumov_> back
<ouroumov_> potatozilla, what's with the sour face? =)
<potatozilla> i want disable keyring seahorse or know the installation directories and files to remove as root
<ouroumov_> <ouroumov_> (btw if you really want to remove it, know that according to the forum those -core and -desktop packages are meta-packages and should be safe to remove
<potatozilla> i 'm afraid to remove it and not boot anymore and if broken my system. i not tested yet
<potatozilla> is secure remove -core ,-desktop packages?
<ouroumov_> yes potatozilla it is secure
<potatozilla> ok i'll do
<ouroumov_> but
<ouroumov_> As I was saying, removing seahorse is a little bit violent
<ouroumov_> I'd recommend you go to 'Password & Keys' settings and try to fix your problem there
<potatozilla> :D i found
<potatozilla> the synaptic show the directories of seahorse
<potatozilla> https://i.imgur.com/3B2BrOY.png
<potatozilla> i'll try remove manually the specifics directories of seahorse and keyring if this not solve i'll unistall seahorse andyours  dependecies
<potatozilla> wich comman to remove recursive?
<ouroumov_> rm -rf ./dir
<ouroumov_> Be careful with that
<potatozilla> ok i do , thanks
<potatozilla> done , all files of seahorse deleted! i'll reboot to check if this works
<potatozilla> hey ouroumov , this worked
<potatozilla> not seahorse anymore in my system
<potatozilla> all filles related at seahorse deleted with root :-D
<potatozilla> i want make a script to auto remove seahorse to help others with same problem
<potatozilla> someone can help?
<potatozilla> i made a script to remove seahorse : https://www.dropbox.com/s/wov9osdwrlz6z7h/remove-seahorse.sh?dl=0
<potatozilla> cya
<rh> can someone tell me know how to install games from http://wildtangent.com i can download but they will not install i tryed wine and it dosent work
<eloycriss> Hello is someone there??
<qdk> eloycriss: Will your next question be something like "Can I ask a question?"
<qdk> eloycriss: If someone says "yes" to your first question.
<qdk> Coming from Linux Mint/Cinnamon (13 - 17.3) and testing Ubuntu 16.04 MATE out I was wondering if my sluggish window resizing is some problem/setting/limits of MATE or something else? Like X server or whatever MATE is depending on? Further more, how do I make alt + right click activate window resizing, instead of alt + middle click?
<redmonkie> Wheres matey?
<qdk> Coming from Linux Mint/Cinnamon (13 - 17.3) and testing Ubuntu 16.04 MATE out I was wondering if my sluggish window resizing is some problem/setting/limits of MATE or something else? Like X server or whatever MATE is depending on? Further more, how do I make alt + right click activate window resizing, instead of alt + middle click? <- seems to be compiz that is bad. Switching to Marco it works as intended.
<Akuli> qdk, have you even looked at the compiz settings?
<Akuli> mint's defaults are quite different from ubuntu mate, but its easy to change them
<qdk> Akuli: I cant find the settings for compiz, so no... I recall some place where you can set all the fanciness of compiz, but dont know where in MATE.
<ouroumov_> qdk, you have to install ccsm first (Compiz Config Settings Manager)
<ouroumov_> qdk, but you should try using Marco+Compton as window manager (in MATE Tweak)
<ubuntu-mate> merrhaba
<ubuntu-mate> tema nasıl kurabılırım
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<ubuntu-mate> how to install theme
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<qdk> ouroumov: Ok, Im using Marco now... And its seems to have what I want... And everything is a lot more snappy compared to Cinnamon.
<qdk> For some reason its possible to go above 100% audio in sound settings in both Cinnamon and MATE, is there a way to enable vol+ and vol- to utilize more than 100%, so I dont have to open up settings to turn the volume (extra) up.
<ouroumov_> ubuntu-mate, you should have instructions about that on gtk-look
<ouroumov_> qdk, not that I know of (about the volume)
<ouroumov_> qdk, if you find a way to do it though please post about it on the forums, I'm interested :)
<ubuntu-mate> so
<ubuntu-mate> i look gtk2 or gtk3 theme?
<ouroumov_> ubuntu-mate, I don't know, I'm not sure the internals. I'd say GTK3 since it's the direction in which MATE is moving though
<qdk> ouroumov: Ill do a bit of research... playing with the idea to raise the offset. Rendering 0% impossible with vol-... Though MATEs sounds settings is like light years faster than cinnamons, so its not that big a problem now.
<ouroumov_> qdk, take a look a the "amixer" manual, it's interesting but it's lengthy
<qdk> ouroumov: Ill do that... Guessing it works with pulse? which im guessing it the standard today?
<potatozilla> someone know how request a resend email confirmation of freenode nickname register??
<Akuli> /msg nickserv help
<teward> potatozilla: ask #freenode
<teward> potatozilla: if you're just registering and never fot the registraiton verification mail, you have to drop and start over
<potatozilla> the problem is that not received any email , i checked junk,spam all folders and nothing
<teward> potatozilla: again, visit #freenode
<ouroumov> qdk: sorry, no clue. I'm no sound expert. :/
<tiox> Anyone alive?
<randall> maybe
<tiox> Yay.
<tiox> I am tryign to do something with regular expressions in compiz but I
<tiox> ...
<tiox> But I've no success so far.
<randall> I don't know much about compiz, I've never even gotten that desktop cube to work
<tiox> lol
<tiox> Actually, I am more interested about your issue now than mind, randall; What's your issue with desktop cube?
<tiox> now than mine*
<randall> I don't know how to do one, I know how to switch to compiz, but never found any settings to make a cube or anything
<Akuli> you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Akuli> compiz is basically useless without it, but the cube and other stuff are lots of fun :)
 * Akuli rotates his desktop
<lirik> Hey everybody. I`m new here. One month on ubuntu (unity7). Now I`m here. Is it really different?)
<randall> ohhhhhhhh, well now I feel ignorant
<Akuli> :)
<fifty-sevenC> I turn all compositing off
<Akuli> depends on which computer you run :)
<lirik> ?
<randall> ubuntu mate is only different from ubuntu unity in desktop environment only
<fifty-sevenC> Default apps are different
<fifty-sevenC> Unity is a compiz plugin where Mate is an actual DE
<lirik> thanks. Will see,canI live with it or not :D I really like unity. and didn`t like kde. tried. Not for me... Well, will see.
<fifty-sevenC> So Mate supports 3d, 2d and no compositing. Unity requires 3d
<lirik> actually, I surprised by this chat. Didn`t saw something like it on ubuntu desktop.
<fifty-sevenC> Cool
<fifty-sevenC> Well linux is all about customizing
<fifty-sevenC> If you don't like Mate you can try lxde, lxqt, xfce, cinnamon, i3 and others
<randall> before I turn compiz back off cause everything is so out of focus, what's the hot hey to make a cube?
<fifty-sevenC> Sorry no idea
<Akuli> ctrl+alt+drag with mouse
<Akuli> or ctrl+alt+left/right arrow
<randall> ah well, as insanely fun as that was, I still couldn't read any words on the screen
<Akuli> graphics card issues?
<Akuli> mine runs great
<randall> dunno, latest nvidia driver in the repos with a gtx 670
<damien> does anyone know why, not all windows games will work in wine?
<damien> I enjoy using ubuntu mate, it is much more lightweight
<teward> damien: because Wine is not Windows
<teward> it's not going to be able to emulate the environment for all needs of all Windows games :p
<damien> ok good answer
<damien> teward: Do you know anything about vineyard?
<teward> damien: sorry, I don't.
<damien> ok
<damien> if you yourself are interested in this, there are tutorials on you tube about wine vineyard
<tiox> And here I was DC'd all this time.
<tiox> randall: Managed to get the fancy stuff going?
<tiox> Also, Compiz isn't just about the cube; You can use Expo, which, after some tinkering can let you see multiple tasks on different desktops at once, and you can use the magnification tools to make text *appear* larger.
<Langley> Hello, how do I configure so that the backspace button goes back in Firefox
#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-21
<nahuel_> hi,ineed the direccionof the spanish chanel  please
<nahuel_> ,thanks
<nahuel_> im only want to enter to the spanish chanel,thanks again
<SonikkuAmerica> /join #ubuntu-es
<mate|58466> hii
<mate|58466> how do i enable my wifi hardware
<mate|58466> ??
<mate|58466> am using lenovo machine flex 3 model
<Akuli> what have you tried?
<Akuli> there should be a driver manager in the menu
<mate|58466> Steps to try resolve the issue;
<mate|58466> 1- open software and updates and click on additional drivers
<mate|58466> 2- install any drivers relating to your network card
<mate|58466> 3- reebot system
<mate|58466> Additional Suggestions ;
<mate|58466> 1- open terminal and type -- nm-connection-editor -- and press enter.
<mate|58466> 2- click the add button - making sure you’ve selected the correct network conection ie WiFi.
<mate|58466> if your unsure on how to update your drivers and firmware there is a pice of software from ubuntu mate called the welcome screen which has a setting on the welcome screen called drivers which will install any firmware and drivers your suystem needs to install;
<mate|58466> type in the terminal sudo apt install ubuntu-mate-welcome
<mate|58466> then once installed type in terminal ubuntu-mate-welcome
<mate|58466> then click on > getting started > drivers
<mate|58466> hope this helps resolve your issue!
<mate|58466> Steps to try resolve the issue;
<mate|58466> 1- open software and updates and click on additional drivers
<mate|58466> tried*
<Akuli> you did all that?
<mate|58466> yeah....  but still its not worling :-(
<Akuli> what drivers did you have?
<Akuli> and what does inxi -Nn say?
<mate|58466> i dono...
<mate|58466> how to find it
<Akuli> in the driver manager
<Akuli> what do you have?
<mate|58466> till now.... i hav installed ubuntu mate welcome and updated all the things available
<Akuli> what are all the things?
<mate|58466> in mate welcome
<mate|58466> i updated all the source code
<mate|58466> broken pakages
<mate|58466> but  still i cant find my wifi network
<az> Hi, function keys for display output does not work. other function keys seems ok
<az> *key
<az> 16.04
<az> in terminal it print P letter
<creep> hi I want to install guest addons in vbox
<creep> I does not work
<nomic> .zz.z.z.
<nomic> you .. erm you click on 'install guest additions' .. it downloads them
<nomic> as it is running
<nomic> its on the menu on virtualbox .. top of the screen
<nomic> "install guest addons"
<nomic> on devices menu    http://i.stack.imgur.com/21L30.png
<ubuntu-mate> m
<ouroumov_> n
<r4d1um> I am able to connect my Android Smartphone using Bluetooth to my "Ubuntu-Mate 16.04" Installation, my Phone aswell offers me to Connect the Computer as a Speaker. Does someone know where to get a DialPad for it as nohands is not compatible to 16.04 it doesn't really help me.
<r4d1um> Android Phone is running Android 6.0.1
<mase-tech2> hi peps how can I search for software in software boutique, there is no place to enter terms like "freecad"
<emma|offline> I don't think there is one
<r4d1um> @mase-tech2 install synaptic package manager instead
<mase-tech2> omg thats bad, so I must install synaptic
<mase-tech2> what about the tip
<mase-tech2> retrieve the latest software listenings? is that equal apt-get update and upgrade
<ouroumov_> mase-tech2, the search feature in the Boutique is there only for the software that's in the boutique
<ouroumov_> mase-tech2, but you can install other software managers from the boutique too
<ouroumov_> Including synaptic
<mase-tech2> I saw it
<mase-tech2> but I like software boutique, very nice design and so on
<mase-tech2> so is ubuntu mate very good work I think
<Akuli> you can use it if you like it :)
<Akuli> i always use the terminal for installing software
<mase-tech2> ye thats the way most of people do
<mase-tech2> but I like fancy stuff
<mase-tech2> terminal is not fancy
<mase-tech2> so I will look for some youtube vid as tuts
<mase-tech2> I also saw that there is a connection between boutiqe and ppa
<ouroumov_> mase-tech2, yes: the boutique adds some ppas when necessary
<ouroumov_> It's always indicated in the 'Show' button
<r4d1um> I want to use HFP in UbuntuMate for using my Laptop as a Mobile Handsfree using my USB Headset on my Computer, does Anyone know a Dial Application that allows me connecting?
<r4d1um> Ubuntu Mate 16.04 - Android 6.0.1
<ouroumov_> You should ask that question on the forum r4d1um, it'll have more exposure than here
<mase-tech2> I am really impressed of ubuntu mate
<mase-tech2> I will change my systems
<rts> J'ai remarqué un bug dans le tableau de bord avec mate et voila en image http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1466524405.png  et [url=http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1466524405.png][img]http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/thumb/1466524405.png[/img][/url]
<mase-tech2> I found a search button in software boutique
<mase-tech2> I was so blind or when did it change
<randall> I never noticed it either
<omar_> Happy 2nd Birthday Ubuntu Mate!
<Magmaz> Can i get some opinions on Ubuntu vs Ubuntu Mate? i have only used a bit of linux before and i'm a beginner :p
<RobLoach> It's all personal preference, but I like how simple Ubuntu MATE is to use and configure.
<RobLoach> The Ubuntu MATE Welcome screen is great to browse and install applications quickly too.
<Magmaz> Ok ,i do notice lot's of screen tearng
<Magmaz> on live usb right now
<RobLoach> Magmaz: You'll want to enable the Proprietary graphics drivers.
<Magmaz> tearing* , when i move windows , or watch a video in an html player
<Magmaz> i'll look into that , thx
<RobLoach> "Additional Drivers"
<RobLoach> Magmaz: Control Center -> Additional Drivers
<Magmaz> it says using nvidia drivers version 361.42 (i have a geforce gtx760)
<Magmaz> and it says they're the proprietary ones
<broken> how can I just search for software I am looking for?
<broken> is there somewhere besides the boutique to use
<sixwheeledbeast> boutique is a GUI option but you can use command line or other package managers
<Guest97464> Olá, tem alguém ai?
<Guest97464> olá, tem alguém ai?
<Murillo> Alguém me ajuda aqui kk
<jim__> Gelukkig verjaardag, Ubuntu MATE!
#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-22
<Nosophorus> hello, guys!
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> hello ouroumov
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> if you are here that is
<Dooley_da_Vulcan> so is anyone around that has much experience with UM
<mate|95968> anyone here?
<mate|95968> I've got a question on networking
<fifty-sevenC> Hello
<open_coder> keep calm and use ubuntu MATE
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, you know if the Ubuntu guys plan on changing the default 90s timeout on systemd shutdown to something more reasonable for 16.04.1 ?
<flexiondotorg> I don't, I'll see if I can find out.
<ouroumov> Thanks
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov, Why does you want the timeout changing?
<flexiondotorg> And there are no plans to change it.
<abhishek_> hi
<anotherNoob> hi is anyone around?
<Guest26133> hi guys!
<amotherNoob> hiya
<Guest26133> I just installed ubuntu-mate on my raspberry pi. The monitor has display of 1920x1080 but in settings it is 1824x984 and I can't change it.
<Guest26133> any ideas?
<anotherNoob> I don't think there are many people around atm
<anotherNoob> I'm a noob as my nick shows, so I can't be of any help ;-)
<anotherNoob> nut just wait, someone may be here sooner or later
<Guest26133> okay thanks!
<anotherNoob> would it help to edit the config.txt file display setting in the pi?
<Guest26133> anotherNoob, I trying that only
<Guest26133> *am
<Guest26133> anotherNoob, how to I edit it as root
<ouroumov> <flexiondotorg> ouroumov, Why does you want the timeout changing? -> The systemd default is set to 90s. Thing is there's a lot of times when during the shutdown sequence one process attempts to clean up after receiving the SIGTERM. timeout dictates the delay between SIGTERM and SIGKILL. 90s might make sense in a server settings, but the effect on desktop users is not good at all. Some people have to wait one minute and a half for
<ouroumov> their computer to power down. This is windows-like shutdown speed.
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, changing to a smaller timeout is a matter of editing a config file ( /etc/systemd/system.conf )
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1457400
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1457400 in systemd (Ubuntu) "reduce 90s session kill timeout if the session does not shutdown cleanly" [Low,Confirmed]
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov, I suggest you discuss this with pitti in #ubuntu-devel. He is the systemd maintainer for Debian and Ubuntu.
<ouroumov> Will attempt to do so, thanks
<ouroumov> Well, that's too bad, but I see his point.
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, you think maybe changing that config file could be implemented as a one-click action in Boutique -> Fixes?
<nmoi> bonjour, on parle aussi français sur #ubuntu-mate
<ouroumov> nmoi, on peut
<ouroumov> T'as un problème particulier nmoi ?
<nmoi> oui mes notification pour le gestionnaire de mise a jour ne fonctionne pas .
<nmoi> je suis sur ubuntu mate 16.04
<ouroumov> nmoi, vérifie que l'application "Update Notifier" (je sais pas comment c'est traduit en fr) est cochée dans la liste des applications au démarrage (System -> Preferences -> Personal -> Startup Applications)
<nmoi> oui j'ai verifié ,il est coché . Au demarrage de mon pc j'ai ,un message d'erreur. quand je desactive update notifier je n'ai plus cette erreur
<ouroumov> nmoi, ouvre un terminal et tape "ls /var/crash", et dis mois si tu as des fichiers qui apparaissent
<nmoi> _usr_bin_compiz.1000.crash  _usr_bin_mate-panel.1000.crash
<ouroumov> C'est tout?
<nmoi> il faudrait que je reproduise le probleme ,j'ai desactive update notifier .
<nmoi> je quit le canal et je reproduit le probleme et je reviens
<ouroumov> Tu peux supprimer ces fichiers dans /var/crash, il y a des chances que ce soient eux qui causent le message d'erreur au démarrage
<ouroumov> A moins que le message d'erreur dise spécifiquement que le truc de mise à jours à crash
<nmoi> je vais refaire un essai on en saura un peu plus
<ouroumov> k
<nmoi> de retour ouroumov,voila mon/var/crash :_usr_bin_compiz.1000.crash  _usr_bin_mate-panel.1000.crash
<nmoi> _usr_bin_lvpnc.0.crash      _usr_bin_transmission-gtk.1000.crash
<nmoi> _usr_bin_lvpnc.1000.crash   _usr_bin_yelp.1000.crash
<olegb> ubottu: fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nmoi> bon, je vais essayer de supprimer les fichier dans le /var/crash et merci pour l'info . j'aurai peu etre plus de chance sur ubuntu-fr . Salut
<az> id it possible to have the top left menu open when hovering on it? I think it would be a good alternative to gnome shell compiz thing
<az> also if there is one button to show open windows
<ouroumov> For the standard menu, I don't think there's an option to unfold when hovering
<ouroumov> ( I've looked in dconf org.mate.panel.menubar - not sure that's the correct place I never know how to use that hierarchy )
<az> it would be cool IMO
<ouroumov> az, I've just looked at the MATE 1.14 changelog and I don't think it was implemented there either. If you really want the feature you might consider creating a Feature Request issue for this up on github?
<ouroumov> az, /etc/systemd/system.conf
<ouroumov> oups
<ouroumov> sorry wrong c/c
<ouroumov> az: https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-menus/issues
<potatozilla> hi, i made a script that disable gnome keyring and removal seahorse installation files
<potatozilla> https://www.dropbox.com/s/8yfr6701v5iyr9p/remove-seahorse-keyring.sh?dl=0
<potatozilla> i've tested in my ubuntu mate
<potatozilla> if anyone do test , give me a feedback
<az> ouroumov, https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-menus/issues/40
<az> hope it described it
<ouroumov> az: aw crap
<ouroumov> I think that's the wrong menu you're talking about
<ouroumov> az, you mean the one with the search field in the bottom right corner?
<az> I mean all menus actually. they all need this.
<az> I just discovered the one with the search now. it looks better
<az> I was using some other software to launch that search in software. now with this the only thing missing is showing the open windows
<ouroumov> az, you're using synapse?
<ubuntu-mate> anybody know,ubuntu mate supports locally inegrated menus like ubuntu unity?
<az> ouroumov, yeah
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, not sure what you mean but same question: have you tried Synapse? There was an integration effort of synapse in Ubuntu MATE.
<az> I'm using Synapse it add searching in documents.
<potatozilla> i'm using synapse too
<az> the search in Mate menu does not have that when I checked
<ubuntu-mate> i mean - menus of programs is in windows decoration
<az> potatozilla, seems great, I assigned f8 to it to be faster to open
<Guest34649> Hey everyone. Good morning/evening -- depending upon where you live. Small problem: my screensaver is set to run at 3 minutes (standard). However, the screen dims then just returns fully lit, no screensaver action. Was wondering what /home file to reset
<ouroumov> Guest34649, I've been seeing that happening too, and I think it was discussed on our forum, lemme check
<Guest34649> ahhh, sweet!
<Guest34649> I've been searching the net: didn't want to show up hat in hand on this one. Just can't seem to locate an answer yet.
<ouroumov> Guest34649, https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/automatic-lock-screen-not-activating/5696/15
<Guest34649> You are a ~gem~ ! Thank you very very much.
<ouroumov> Guest34649, you have an account on the forum?
<Guest34649> I'm going to make one once I'm done reading this thread.
<Guest34649> I was encouraged to try Mint Cinnamon Rosa, but the software's too... old for me.
<Guest34649> I tested 64-bit Mate, but my Brother MFC240c won't scan on 64-bit
<Guest34649> Installed 32-bit and all is ~perfect~... except the wonky screensaver
<Akuli> Guest34649, have you looked at its settings?
<Guest34649> Yes; tinkered with it. Often my way of testing is to rename a config file/folder blah-OLD and try again
<Akuli> sure, keep a backup of your ~/.config around
<Guest34649> mhmm! Never trash! Just rename til the new settings file/folder works just right. hehehee
<Guest34649> so, it's tucked in ./config ?
<Akuli> there should be screensaver settings in your menu
<Guest34649> I mean, ~/.config ?
<Guest34649> Perfect! I'll give that a shot.
<Akuli> system, preferences, screensaver
<Guest34649> In the meanwhile, my sincerest thanks, Akuli. And will be joining the forum momentarily.
<ubuntu-mate> what do i prefer for my old laptop (dual core amd a6 chip) ubuntu with unity or ubuntu mate? ubuntu mate is really good, but i like lim menus in unity.
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, go to MATE Tweak -> Interface. In "Panels" try the "Mutiny" layout
<ouroumov> It doesn't work for every applications, but it's a topmenu alright
<ubuntu-mate> ouroumov, oh i must try it now, thank you
<cristopher> hello
<ouroumov> Hello cristopher
<cristopher> tuts
<cristopher> tuts
<wolf> ihi
<Guest81212> Hi
<Guest81212> Haw i instal Line ??
<maxspice> trying to uninstall firefox with apt purge, it wants to remove ubuntu-mate-core* ubuntu-mate-desktop* too. what to do?
<potatozilla> i was removed seahorse without uninstall the dependecies
<ouroumov> maxspice, it's been discussed in many threads on the forum: those are meta-packages and should be safe to remove
<ouroumov> maxspice, this behavior is on track to be corrected for the 16.10 release of Ubuntu MATE
<maxspice> ouroumov: thank you!
<ouroumov> yw
<potatozilla> maxpice, get the list of installed files in synaptic,searching for firefox,open properties,installed and remove all files related at firefox
<potatozilla> i did that with seahorse
<potatozilla> no more seahorse and gnome-keyring in my system :)
<Akuli> potatozilla, if you want to remove installations manually you also need to remove the information about the install from a dpkg configuration file
<potatozilla> no has need for me
<potatozilla> i have searching for seahorse after removed manuaally and this show that are not installed
<Akuli> potatozilla, now your system think gnome-keyring is installed... we can fix that if you like
<potatozilla> i already was fixed
<Akuli> it shows as installed in dpkg --get-selections
<Akuli> or doesn't it?
<potatozilla> dpkg -L seahorse
<potatozilla> no more files
<Akuli> how about dpkg --get-selections | grep seahorse ?
<potatozilla> output: "seahorse					install
<potatozilla> "
<potatozilla> is already uninstalled lol
<potatozilla> and i've only removed manually
<Guest81212> skål
<Akuli> potatozilla, if you want to we can tell dpkg not to treat it as installed
<potatozilla> but it's isn't installed lol
<potatozilla> i've made a script for people that want remove seahorse and disable gnome-keyring
<potatozilla> ubuntu-mate-core, ubuntu-mate-desktop still on my system :)
<potatozilla> 3 daemons related at keyring are disable on startup, is better now that did
<potatozilla> before i was the problem with seahorse keyring storege facebook password and ubuntu one without asking
<potatozilla> but now i free
<potatozilla> akuli , after remove all installed files manually , you can run sudo dpkg -P --force-all seahorse ,to ensure that this really off from the system
<Eightynine> Happy birthday Ubuntu MATE. Have just installed it instead of Fefora 24 XFCE.
<Guest34649> hehee
<Guest34649> Sweet
<potatozilla> cake day for all us
<potatozilla> party hard!
<Guest34649> I started with Breezy Badger and had a hard time remaining with Ubuntu with its new look. So I'm very pleased with Maté.
<Eightynine> Fedora and Linux Mint are such a crap. DNF is lightning fast sometimes though.
<Guest34649> I'm willing to help with Mate in any way possible. bbl
<flexiondotorg> Ubuntu MATE 16.10 Alpha 1 is coming up next week, so anyone looking to help, we love the extra testers :-)
<Eightynine> 13.119s instead of more than a minute in Linux Lite 3.0 and more than a minute on first boot and more than 30 seconds on every boot of Fedora. After kernel update I could start Fedora only some times. Linux Lite had problems with localization. Forgot to say, tty didn't work in Fedora.
<Eightynine> Can I remove Flash?
<Akuli> Yes. Say goodbye to it. It's crap.
<Eightynine> Same thoughts. I hate Trash Player.
<Akuli> :)
<ouroumov> Yes. You. Can.
<Akuli> UpPerCaSe Words.
<Eightynine> Is there Polari chat client in repositories?
<Akuli> No, I Think This Is Called CapsWords.
<Akuli> apt-cache search polari
<Akuli> try that
<Eightynine> Trying to remove Flasg and it says Package doesn't exist.
<Eightynine>  Package libhal1-flash isn't available
<ouroumov> I think there's a one-click install / removal for flash in the Software Boutique
<Akuli> Eightynine, dpkg --get-selections | grep flash
<Eightynine> Thank you. When trying to remove HexChat using terminal it says it will also remove desktop.
<ouroumov> Eightynine, yeah that's a meta package
<ouroumov> -core too
<Eightynine> That's bad.
<ouroumov> You should be able to remove those without breaking your system, according to the forum
<core50> heyas
<core50> any admin of ubuntu-mate.org in here?
<core50> I found a little bug in the website
<Eightynine> Why is mintmenu not available?
<fifty-sevenC> Mine menu?
<fifty-sevenC> Mint*
<Akuli> eightynine quit
<Akuli> and there is a menu forked from it, it's just not called mintmenu
<fifty-sevenC> Oh
<edgar> hi
<MarioMey> Hola, gente.
<MarioMey> ¿Qué se usa en Ubuntu-Mate para compartir escritorio y manejarlo remotamente?
<MarioMey> Hello, there. What software is used to share desktop and controlling it remotly?
<MarioMey> Remmina?
<MarioMey> Or something else?
<YankDownUnder> Remmina works...there are other options...
<MarioMey> YankDownUnder: I instelled Remmina... but how do I make a computer to share itself?
<YankDownUnder> MarioMey, https://github.com/FreeRDP/Remmina/wiki => aqui
<MarioMey> There's a tutorial in web that says "search for 'share desktop'"... but I don't find it in Mate.
<YankDownUnder> MarioMey, You would be using the application to search - and you'd also be making sure that whatever machine you're looking for is using RDP as well...
<MarioMey> YankDownUnder: what If my machine is what I want to share?
<YankDownUnder> MarioMey, I would suggest the website => http://www.remmina.org/wp/ => as I do not use "Remmina", all of my remote connections are static/secure, or I use "Chrome Remote Desktop" for support... :)
<YankDownUnder> MarioMey, And something else to read: https://github.com/FreeRDP/Remmina/wiki/Remmina-Usage-FAQ
<MarioMey> Thanks!
<YankDownUnder> De nada
<ubuntu-mate> hi?
<ubuntu-mate> MATE IS FUCKING BAE
#ubuntu-mate 2016-06-23
<MarioMey> YankDownUnder: From Ubuntu to Ubuntu is better to use VNC, rather than RDP?
<MarioMey> Or is the only option?
<potatozilla> have others options to remote
<potatozilla> MarioMey, Rdesktop , AnyDesk , Ammyy , Team viewwer
<ouroumov_> Never had any problems with VNC, haven't tried RDP though so I can't compare
<Guest98101> klasjflks
<Guest98101> ㅏㅓㅏㅓ
<MarioMey> potatozilla: They are applications... I was talking about protocols.
<MarioMey> Or you were talking about the previous conversation?
<mate|54724> hola
<potatozilla> Hi, i made a script to removal seahorse and disable gnome keyring, for users that not want use it for popping up everytime asking passwords
<potatozilla> https://www.dropbox.com/s/j11xq6oyv3icmma/remove-seahorse-keyring-0.3.sh?dl=0
<potatozilla> https://www.dropbox.com/home/scripts?preview=remove-seahorse-keyring-0.3.sh
<x2xx3x> hi all, i tried to install google-earth but it did not work. On the forum was suggested to install "libgl1-mesa-glx:i386". oh man - it removed a lot of packages and started with a lot of unity-crap. so i panicked and closed the terminal. now my system wont start a GUI but i have got a login prompt. it was an 14.04-mate installation. can i fix this or am i better with a complete new installation?
<Akuli> x2xx3x, sure
<Akuli> x2xx3x, are you logged in now?
<x2xx3x> no, im on a clone-like 14.04 - bootet from an external drive
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> but on the same computer?
<x2xx3x> yes
<Akuli> we could fix it with chroot
<x2xx3x> nice!
<Akuli> run lsblk, and paste the output to dpaste.com
<Akuli> this computer has very little ram, so use dpaste so i can view it without a web browser :)
<x2xx3x> http://dpaste.com/0EFGEYH
<Akuli> by the way, when your GUI doesn't start your system is far from useless :) you can use irc and even browse the web without a gui
<x2xx3x> on /dev/sda10 is my crashed installation
<Akuli> ok, thats all i wanted to know
<x2xx3x> ok :)
<Akuli> start by unmounting it: umount /dev/sda10
<Akuli> then mount it at /mnt: sudo mount /dev/sda10 /mnt
<x2xx3x> done
<Akuli> open the real /etc/resolv.conf (not the one on your broken system) in a text editor
<Akuli> then run 'sudo nano /mnt/etc/resolv.conf' and copy-paste the content to nano
<Akuli> exit and save with Ctrl+X
<x2xx3x> ok
<x2xx3x> done
<Akuli> change root there: sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<Akuli> run 'apt-get update', does it work?
<x2xx3x> yeah
<Akuli> nice
<x2xx3x> ggggggg
<x2xx3x> hurra!!!
<Akuli> fix any dpkg issues you might have: dpkg --configure -a
<x2xx3x> it say to me: dpkg-process was
<x2xx3x> exact
<Akuli> install everything your ubuntu mate came with: apt-get install ubuntu-mate-desktop
<Akuli> the apt-get one might take a while. tell me when its done
<x2xx3x> yeah, i run an apt-get -f install right now
<Akuli> ok
<x2xx3x> seems to work, i get the lost packages back i think
<Akuli> install ubuntu-mate-desktop also
<Akuli> just to be sure
<x2xx3x> :D it finished everything without troubles! Thank you sooooo much! I have spent so much time into that system and just dont wantet to loose it!
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> now we need to exit out of chroot and unmount everything
<Akuli> just type exit
<x2xx3x> ok - prompt changes back
<Akuli> then unmount: sudo umount /mnt
<Akuli> and reboot into your system :)
<x2xx3x> ok - i do, i do, i do ^^
<Akuli> then come here, and let's get google maps installed
<x2xx3x> see you in a second when everything works fine :)
<x2xx3x> ok
<fifty-sevenC> Hola
<Akuli> Hi x2xx3x
<x2xx3x> hi
<Akuli> did it work?
<x2xx3x> yes,
<Akuli> nice
<x2xx3x> all my settings are still there :)
<x2xx3x> very nice :)
<Akuli> you can actually reinstall without losing your settings
<Akuli> in your home folder press Ctrl+H, there's a bunch of hidden files, just copy them somewhere and back into your new system
<x2xx3x> yes i have got 2 backups right now
<Akuli> are you on a 64-bit ubuntu?
<x2xx3x> yes
<Akuli> how did you install it?
<Akuli> google earth
<x2xx3x> i tried out the https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Google_Earth/
<x2xx3x> its german
<x2xx3x> it did not liked the ia32-libs
<x2xx3x> so i tried to intall all the 32-bit within a 64bit system
<x2xx3x> but still no google earth available
<Akuli> i guess something has changed after writing that article :)
<x2xx3x> alnd the i crashed with that mesa-thing
<Akuli> lets see if i can do this
<x2xx3x> oh i think you will
<Akuli> try this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<Akuli> to me, installing all the stuff it suggests doesn't seem to remove anything
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> maybe you don't need any of that crap
<Akuli> actually seems like you need it
<Akuli> the first way the page is showing should work
<x2xx3x> hmm should be in the "internet"-menue but doesnt show up ther and also not in any other
<Akuli> maybe googleearth on the terminal?
<Akuli> or type google, and hit tab twice
<x2xx3x> no suggestions from the terminal
<Akuli> did you complete all the steps?
<x2xx3x> yes?
<ouroumov> apt-cache search earth | grep -i google
<x2xx3x> oh damn
<Akuli> is it uninstalling all the stuff again? :)
<x2xx3x> i see it downloads no package - i have to do this myself
<x2xx3x> in the very first line
<Akuli> right now i'm trying to break their instructions and use googleearth-package on a 64-bit system, but not break the system :D
<x2xx3x> and there it is
<Akuli> you know what
<x2xx3x> it works
<Akuli> you dont really need to download it
<Akuli> it seems
<Akuli> i got it installed with googleearth-package
<x2xx3x> :)
<Akuli> did you save the irc log?
<Akuli> if not, i can send you mine so next time your gui breaks you know what to do :)
<x2xx3x> uuuhm yes please :) in X-chat i do so but not in hex-chat
<Akuli> they're pretty similar
<x2xx3x> yes i saw :)
<Akuli> the log http://termbin.com/6iko and your lsblk http://dpaste.com/0EFGEYH
<Akuli> save both :)
<x2xx3x> ok
<x2xx3x> thanks again, you saved my week :)
<x2xx3x> cool, i createt a file with touch and putted it to the others of the Ubuntu Servers. so i will find it again when i do a lookup on my system ;)
<x2xx3x> THX for all, have a nice day!
<Akuli> you don't need to touch files if you are going to write some content to it later
<florida> CONGRATULATIONS TO "UBUNTU MATE" ON IT'S 2-YEARS AND 2-DAYS OLD CREATION DAY! MORE POWER TO ITS "TEAM CREATORS!"
<Eightynine> Installed tor but it's not working. http://pastebin.com/tyhBNeuE
<MarioMey> Hello.
<MarioMey> I'm trying to configure a VNC with a computer in local net.
<MarioMey> Both Ubuntu-Mate 14.04.
<MarioMey> Installed Vino in server computer and configured the password and not to confirm the remote using.
<MarioMey> Installed Remmina and Vinagre in this computer... but none of them find the other computer.
<MarioMey> Nor with the IP, neither by looking for it.
<MarioMey> I didn't change the port, neither.
<ouroumov> hi MarioMey
<ouroumov> MarioMey, I don't think installing Vino in Xenial makes it start automatically
<ouroumov> Try and start it manually on your server from a terminal
<ouroumov> command: /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<MarioMey> ouroumov, Ubuntu is Trusty...
<MarioMey> Oh, let me see...
<ouroumov> MarioMey, oh
<ouroumov> Right, sorry, read too fast
<ouroumov> Well, that's weird. Are you sure you configured your client properly?
<ouroumov> My config is the following:
<MarioMey> Yes, I tried it with a Virtual Box here... and it was not activated. I'm trying with the real computer.
<MarioMey> Right now...
<MarioMey> ouroumov, you said.
<MarioMey> I though that vino, when installed, it got activated.
<ouroumov> MarioMey, in 14.04 I think it does
<ouroumov> it does get activated *
<ouroumov> Anyway on the server you got to go to the program vino-preferences and enable desktop sharing
<ouroumov> On the client: Set Remmina to new VNC connection, in 'Basic' input the server's IP then go to SSH tab and check "Enable SSH tunnel", "Tunnel via loopback" and provide username
<ouroumov> On the server issue the command: gsettings set org.gnome.Vino network-interface lo
<MarioMey> ouroumov: if I don't run vino-server, it doesn't work.
<MarioMey> I just close the server by Ctrl-C in terminal that I run the server... now, I can't find it.
<MarioMey> Maybe, when vino was installed, it goes to Startup Applications... but I don't know
<MarioMey> I didn't reboot that computer.
<MarioMey> Now, I have a doubt...
<MarioMey> Can't I use JPG compression with Remmina?
<ouroumov> MarioMey, I don't know about the compression
<ouroumov> MarioMey, at least if you're running 14.04 you'll have a clear path to set vino as a service. I haven't found how to do that in systemd yet
<MarioMey> ouroumov, JPG compression starts at 15bits color. 256 has no compression.
<MarioMey> What is systemd?
<ouroumov> The new init system
<MarioMey> OH.
<ouroumov> MarioMey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<MarioMey> Ok... good luck with that. I prefer staying in 14.04.
<MarioMey> (for the moment)
<ouroumov> Not blaming you
<IONtest> hi all
<MarioMey> Other topic:
<MarioMey> I'm testing Virtual-Box with Ubuntu-Mate.
<MarioMey> By installing Guest-Addition in the conventional way, it didn't work.
<MarioMey> So, I installed by terminal.
<MarioMey> It works, the screen changes its dimensions.
<MarioMey> But  I want to configure a shared folder... and it ask me for GuestAdditions...
<MarioMey> How should I mount it?
<MarioMey> The folder doesn't appear in Net folders.
<ouroumov> Sorry MarioMey, my VB-foo is a little rusty. You're welcome to wait for someone else to provide an answer and you can also post on the forum: more exposure
<MarioMey> Ok, thanks.
<randall> MarioMey, install guest additions, it can be obtained the same website you should've gotten vb, which isn't the software center
<MarioMey> I'm reinstalling it, with a video-tutorial here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsVi3ulnO0Y
<MarioMey> (video: 15.10, mine: 14.04
<MarioMey> ))
<randall> oh, rock on then
<MarioMey> randall: I've reinstalled GuestAdditions and reboot.
<MarioMey> ed
<MarioMey> But I can't find shared folders.
<MarioMey> It can't show "network:///", it says.
<randall> you gotta set those up seperatly, before you log into your virtual machine
<MarioMey> should I turn it off?
<randall> yeah, you gotta, then go into the settings for that virtual machine and look around for shared folders
<fifty-sevenC> NSF is great for virtual machines
<NeueMann> Hey guys, I'm having a little bit of an issue. Whenever software updater pops up in my system tray, I click it and it disappears. Not only that but after it disappears, I start having issues with my keyboard. Shortcuts such as the volume and mute keys stop working.
<fifty-sevenC> Or smb if you need windows zupport too
<NeueMann> *running programs list (not system tray).
<fifty-sevenC> hmm
<MarioMey> randall: I did it... and I still can't access to them.
<randall> MarioMey, you loaded the guest additions into the vb and clicked to install inside the vb right?
<MarioMey> I installed by running file.run
<MarioMey> I installed it some days ago by doing:
<MarioMey> sudo apt install virtualbox-guest-additions-iso
<fifty-sevenC> NeueMann, open a terminal and type 'lsof +D /dev/input'
<randall> yes, now you gotta add that iso to the vb where you once had the iso to install that os in that vb
<MarioMey> Where is that iso?
<randall> look in your downloads folder
<NeueMann> fifty-sevenC what is that supposed to do?
<fifty-sevenC> list anything using your keyboard or mouse
<NeueMann> Nothing was printed.
<fifty-sevenC> Actually do 'sudo !!'
<fifty-sevenC> It will print this time
<TheSilentLink> hello I am using ubuntu-mate and I changed the default terminal app but it is not changing when I use ctrl+alt+t. Anyone know why?
<MarioMey> randall:  you say that by installing virtualbox-gest-additions-iso, a ISO file was copied to Downloads?
<MarioMey> There's nothing there...
<fifty-sevenC> NeueMann, ?
<randall> hang on MarioMey I'm gonna do do that and see if I can see where it went
<NeueMann> http://pastebin.com/mevYZvjj
<MarioMey> Ok
<fifty-sevenC> Looks normal to me
<NeueMann> :(
<fifty-sevenC> You could always try restarting your session.
<fifty-sevenC> ctrl+alt+bckspce  but this will kill all your open apps
<NeueMann> And now it's working again. Then the software updates will popup in my running programs, I will click it, and everything will stop. I have rebooted several times.
<fifty-sevenC> Well maybe whatever it was had terminated before running lsof so wasn't listed?
<NeueMann> The software updates dialog doesn't even come up though. Once I click it, it terminates and I have to run apt-get dist-upgrade in the terminal.
<MarioMey> randall: it seems that the folder is already there... but I can't access it.
<MarioMey> In /media, there is /sf_paquete ("paquete" is the name of the folder)
<randall> I gotta do it meself to be able to tell you how to do it
<MarioMey> I got denied access.
<MarioMey> Ok.
<fifty-sevenC> NeueMann, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall update-notifier
<NeueMann> Now we wait. . . :)
<randall> MarioMey, I had to install vb first, now I'm making a virtual machine, I'll get back to you when it's done
<MarioMey> Oh, thanks!
<MarioMey> Eehehh..... I had 4.3.36.... now, I'm downloading 5.0.16!
<MarioMey> Let's see if something different happens...
<randall> it might
<MarioMey> No, nothing.
<randall> hey MarioMey, just to eliminate it as a possibility, check the permissions on that folder on the host os
<TheSilentLink> Hello can anyone help me change the default keybind for terminal to open terminator
<flexiondotorg> jbicha, o/
<flexiondotorg> jbicha, I've got some GNOME package merge-proposals.
<flexiondotorg> I'm not sure how far your upload/sponsor rights extend?
<flexiondotorg> But you've seen one, I could really use these in time for 16.10 Alpha 1.
<flexiondotorg> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/yelp/mate-compatibility/+merge/297171
<jbicha> I can upload anything in universe currently
<flexiondotorg> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/cheese/caja-compatibility/+merge/298141
<jbicha> so unfortunately not yelp or cheese
<flexiondotorg> OK
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-19
<Guest41143> Where is the 'About this computer' details I used to find in ordinary ubuntu?
<Guest41143> I have found it again. It is in 'System Monitor' in tab 'System'.
<reptarius> how are you ?
<esdwdftty> The release of Firefox 54 he can now work with more than one core in the processor. For Linux/Windows this is not so important. Update Firefox 52 to 54 for Pi
<esdwdftty> The release of Firefox 54 he can now work with more than one core in the processor. For Linux/Windows x86, 64 this is not so important. Update Firefox 52 to 54 for Pi
<esdwdftty>  processor (CPU)
<AgentFluffy> Hello, anyone here?
<AgentFluffy> I'd like to ask, does Ubuntu Mate have any hardware monitoring widget (you know, showing CPU loads, temperatures of components, etc.) or do you have to download one from somewhere?
<Jack_Sparrow__> AgentFluffy, run synaptic and search in there
<AgentFluffy> I know there's one for monitoring the temperatures of components in the task bar but it only shows temperatures
<AgentFluffy> oh ok, I'll try that
<esdwdftty> Agent. In linux not all so is simple with the new processors. In Windows c the situation better. APU 2014 year relese,A4-4020 (richland). Temperature in windows Temp CPU(Tctl)=4.1 C. Temp CPU Pacage=54 C now. On Linux no temp Pacage, temp Tctl have. 4.1 wrong in the rome 25 C. Install in Synaptic "psensor"
<esdwdftty> Agent. In linux not all so is simple with the new processors. In Windows c the situation better. APU 2014 year relese,A4-4020 (richland). Temperature in windows Temp CPU(Tctl)=4.1 C. Temp CPU Pacage=54 C now. On Linux no temp Pacage, temp Tctl have. 4.1 wrong in the rome 25 C. Install in Synaptic "psensor"
<esdwdftty>  4.1 wrong,in the rome 25 C
<esdwdftty> And even worse there is no possibility to programmatically lower the CPU voltage. https://community.amd.com/message/2673428#2673428
<esdwdftty> http://www.zalman.com/contents/products/view.html?no=79
<esdwdftty>  And even worse there is no possibility to programmatically lower the CPU voltage in Linux
<esdwdftty> The manufacturer of the motherboard corrected(fix) it with a new BIOS, but I needed to say it to the manufacturer of the motherboard. I told the manufacturer of the motherboard.
<esdwdftty> AMD OverDrive qt
<esdwdftty> now vid 1.069v for 3394hz
<esdwdftty> below is not stable
<esdwdftty> Was the choice of Windows 10 and stay on Celeron 310 (Pentium 4) SSE3 2400Hz, 1Gb ram 128bit or new computer. I bought a new computer.
<esdwdftty> win 8.1, win 10 is not yet released,test only
<esdwdftty> win 8.1, windows 10 is not yet released, test only in 2014 year
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-20
<zobeid> been trying to download some themes. . .  but it seems like most themes I find online are broken or don't work somehow. . .   unless I'm doing something wrong?
<KTrad> many are probably GTK2 when MATE is GTK3 based now
<zobeid> I was hoping to find an older Mac-like theme that would work, but it seems hopeless.
<qwuoeotouity> The upgrade needs a total of 48,2 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 4 063 k of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'. clen not helped. Boot partion 63Mb used 42.12, need unmount and resize/move, but in real time flash memory card not unmount. I know what do. Min need for boot partition 128Mb. Pi 2
<qwuoeotouity> one kernel core on boot partition
<qwuoeotouity> standart instalation with winimage
<qwuoeotouity> or min 100 mb
<qwuoeotouity> 128
<qwuoeotouity> little Megabait given for boot
<qwuoeotouity> installation not instalation
<qwuoeotouity> Boot partion 63Mb unused 42.12 need unused 48
<qwuoeotouity> 49
<qwuoeotouity> if I understand correctly
<qwuoeotouity> through the synaptic update without say problem with size.
<compaq> pero que es esto
<compaq> duda, alguien sabe como poder instalar el office 2016?
<KTrad> compaq: this is an english speaking channel
<compaq> dude, someone know how can i do install office 2016 in ubuntu?
<Akuli> !es | compaq
<ubottu> compaq: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Akuli> compaq, the short answer is that it's a lot easier to use libreoffice instead
<compaq> But in question of work that is very used the office microsoft, the images that put at the time of opening it in libreoffice they move or desconfiguran
<Akuli> you can save microsoft documents with libreoffice
<Akuli> just make sure it saves a .docx file and it'll work just fine in office365
<Akuli> of course, libreoffice opens microsoft files too :)
<compaq> To add letter fonts from microsoft to libreoffice, how can i do it?
<Akuli> let me check
<compaq> ty
<Akuli> i think there's a package like mscorefonts-installer or something
<Akuli> not exactly sure about the name
<Akuli> you can probably find it by just searching for it in the software center
<compaq> ok
<Jack_Sparrow__> To play free games on steam , you need to setup account, but do you need to setup payment cad too just for free games?
<Jack_Sparrow__> card
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-21
<IvanaTaina> anybody from franklin?
<pine64> How can one change the location where software downloads are stored?
<pine64> Never mind my question it is a device issue
<mate|58612> how do I install my HP printer on Ubuntu16.4?
<sixwheeledbeast^> Do you know what model? Have you plugged it in and searched for printers?
<CoderEurope> Hiyas - there was a joke awhile ago called www.ubuntu-martin.org | however, I cannot find the correct web-address don't ya know ?
<AXIS> hello
<AXIS> can i get some help w/my pi
<AXIS> anyone?
<AXIS> anyone?
<AXIS> beuller?
<AXIS> beuller?
<Jack_Sparrow__> Ferris ?
<AXIS> eh
<AXIS> how ya doin?
<Jack_Sparrow__> Fine tx, not much going on here.
<AXIS> what do you know about mate 16.04.2 on a pi3b?
<AXIS> yah, pretty dead
<Jack_Sparrow__> I have a test install of Ubuntu-Mate but use mintmate for all
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-22
<Jack_Sparrow__> I dont know what a pi3b is but let me check with my guys
<AXIS> when i try to download updates, i get "not enough free disk space" error
<AXIS> raspberry pi 3b
<Jack_Sparrow__> I asked over in Mint.. I will let you know..
<AXIS> thank you
<AXIS> now, what's mintmate?
<Jack_Sparrow__> Different flavor of linux, but no we dont have a bui;d for you chip
<Jack_Sparrow__> Jack_Sparrow__: there is _no_ ARM build of linux mint, so you cannot install it on a raspberry
<Jack_Sparrow__> Let me look for a sec
<AXIS> haha, I love trump, but he looks like a blonde tony clifton
<AXIS> w/o the shades
<Jack_Sparrow__> arch linux raspberry pi image                in a browser
<Jack_Sparrow__> https://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads/
<AXIS> well, there's a mate for the pi
<Jack_Sparrow__> http://www.linuxsystems.it/2012/06/debian-wheezy-raspberry-pi-minimal-image/
<AXIS> i loaded it onto a pi 3
<AXIS> i've been through all the wheezies and jessies
<Jack_Sparrow__> AXIS, Thos other places might have hints
<Jack_Sparrow__> Have fun
<AXIS> oh
<AXIS> thanks jack
<user0_> my system froze today. I think it has to do something with Compiz
<user0_> So I switched to Marco. RX570 on Ryzen 7
<ouroumov> user0_, I think you're the first Ryzen user, if you can post your specs on the forum
<satyajit> hello ubuntu-mate.
<klaus> Habe gestern erstmalig ubuntu auf einem alten mac installiert, leider läuft kein Ton. Wer kann helfen?
<sovereignentity> everything on my bottom panel disappeared what is the app called that displays the open apps?
<sovereignentity> everything on my bottom panel disappeared what is the app called that displays the open apps?
<Akuli> sovereignentity, press ctrl+alt+t to open a terminal and run this command on it:   mate-panel --reset
<Akuli> boom, everything's back :)
<Datz> Hi, I'm on 15.10 and would like to upgrade to 16.04 Will aptitude dist-upgrade get me there/
<Datz> Or.. what is the easiest way?
<Datz> There doesn't seem to be any upgrade client that presents an option to upgrade
<sovereignentity> Akuli that's ot working on 16.04
<david_> hey
<david_> the earth is flat
<vasni> rlly?
<david_> yup
<vasni> how you know? :0
<david_> well natural science tells me my friend
<vasni> and what do you think about Copernico?
<david_> a very intelligent man in my opinion
<david_> what sysem is everyone on. i just got a raspberry pi 3
<vasni> idk
<vasni> im in mate 17.04
<vasni> but i have problems with the wifi :(
<vasni> do you know how to solve this?
<david_> i tried to update to that one
<david_> not really what are you running it from
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-23
<Jack_Sparrow__> find gpu
<Jack_Sparrow__> !find gpu
<ubottu> Found: intel-gpu-tools, intel-gpu-tools-dbg, libdrm-amdgpu1, xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu, xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-dbg, gputils, gputils-common, gputils-doc, libmsgpuck-dev, libopencv-gpu-dev (and 121 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gpu&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<nikolaev__> привет
<julia> bonjour
<Guest51837> Guest51837?
<KTrad> name is probably already registered
<Guest51837> C est bizzard
<Guest51837> Je m'appelle pour de vrais Kélia.
<Guest51837> Et vous
<Guest51837> ???????
<KTrad> Kathryn
<KTrad> Ici, la langue est l’anglais. #ubuntu-fr est francais
<Guest51837> Ah! D' acore
<nomic> guest = mirc
<Guest51837> J' ai pas compris
<Guest51837> ?????????
<KTrad> Qu’est-ce que vous ne comprenez pas? La chaine #ubuntu-fr est destinee aux personnes qui parlent francais. Aussi mon francais est tres mal, je suis desole.
<Guest51837> oui je sais
<Guest51837> c nomic que g pas compris
<KTrad> D’accord :)
<Guest51837> pourquoi t' appelle tu comme çà
<Guest51837> ?????
<Guest51837> C bizzard
<Guest51837> ou ou tu est là?
<nomic> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest51837> désoler c est bon
<Guest51837> Tu est là KTrad
<Guest51837> Au revoir
<julia__> bonjour
<julia__> je m appelle Kélia
<julia__> il a quelqun
<julia__> g fait quelque chose de mal
<julia__> ?????????????????????????
<julia__> *plus clairement Kélia gridfalmo
<julia__> gridfalmo est mon nom de famille.
<nomic> z.
<jakeymo> hello! i've been looking for the past week, and can't seem to find a way to get pepperflash to work on my raspberry pi. Are there any working tutorials? Every one I've read hasn't helped. Thanks in advance!
<Guest33404> how can I make mate software lighter on my desktop?
<Guest33404> I only have 2gb of ram
<yerbestpal> Hi. Is this the best channel to be asking for support?
<ouroumov_> yerbestpal, yes
<yerbestpal> Great, thanks. Suddenly, the Advanced Mate Menu is no longer visible. I can see it activate when I use the Super key because my active window looses focus. It's just invisible. Any ideas?
<ouroumov_> yerbestpal, yeah I've seen your post on the forum
<ouroumov_> lemme check something
<ouroumov_> hmm, I though maybe the menu was deploying in the wrong direction but there doesn't seem to be a setting for that in dconf
<ouroumov_> yerbestpal, did you try removing the applet and re-adding it?
<yerbestpal> Yep. I've tried re-adding and resetting the panels.
<yerbestpal> Interesting. Disabling Marco compositing fixes it.
<yerbestpal> Apologies btw, I have no idea how to reply per user. I rarely use IRC.
<ouroumov_> yerbestpal, no problem
<ouroumov_> this is a group chat
<ouroumov_> yerbestpal, when you say marco compositing, which one is it? Compton or Software Comp? And what version of Ubuntu MATE are you running?
<yerbestpal> Software Comp, 17.04
<ouroumov_> I'm gonna see if I can reproduce in my VM
<ouroumov_> yerbestpal, does it show up when you click on it?
<yerbestpal> No.
<ouroumov_> So I can't reproduce in a VM, I'm gonna see on bare metal
<yerbestpal> In fact, it won't display when using any rendering option; Soft Comp, Compton or Compiz.
<ouroumov_> Can't reproduce on baremetal either
<ouroumov_> Hmm, could it be a theme issue? What theme are you using?
<yerbestpal> I wonder
<yerbestpal> I'm using Arc-Darker just now
<yerbestpal> I'll try default
<ouroumov_> k
<yerbestpal> Yeah that worked perfectly
<yerbestpal> Odd
<yerbestpal> That's so strange. I've been using this theme for days now with no issues.
<ouroumov_> If you switch back to it does it happen again?
<ouroumov_> yerbestpal, btw I don't understand your comment about the no keybinding stuff on the forum. Brisk has Super key activation now.
<yerbestpal> Yeah everything seems to be fine after swapping themes. I never would have guessed it would be related to that, thanks for the help.
<ouroumov_> yerbestpal, https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/preview-brisk-menu-with-super-key-activation-for-ubuntu-mate-16-10-17-04-and-17-10-available-for-testing-now/13253
<yerbestpal> Regarding the keybind thing, the Brisk Menu that is installed on my system doesn't seem to have Super key activation
<yerbestpal> I didn't realise there were further versions
<yerbestpal> ouroumov_, Are the bugs listed by yourself on that page still around?
<ouroumov_> yerbestpal, yeah, afaik. Wimpy told me to report them upstream but I forgot to do it.
<yerbestpal> Hmm, maybe I will hold off for now.
<yerbestpal> ouroumov_, Thanks for the help.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-24
<Cheeze> so I usually install a linux distro once every 2 or 3 years and try using it as my primary desktop OS. In the past I've always ran into lots of small problems that compound on themselves and I eventually switch back to windows. I've been using Ubuntu Mate for the past 2 weeks now and everything has worked flawlessly, it's by the far best distro I've ever used.
<Cheeze> and the default interface is very nice. everything makes sense.
<Cheeze> nice work.
<perfect_pete> guys, does anyone of you have an asus laptop? mine behaves weird if i try to charge it. the led is orange, indicating charging, but after some time it starts to blink. when i turn the machine on, the battery is still empty. any ideas?
<lusitano> Bonjour il y quelqu'un ?
<lusitano> personne ?
<Astro7467> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<protopresbyter> Good morning all from Ben in El Paso :-)
<Jack_Sparrow__> YeeeHaw back at ya
<protopresbyter> I have been on archlinux/mate on my primary -- caught up with work for moooooonths....came back to my ubuntu-mate 16.10 install and find that Ikey D. has written brisk menu for us/Wimpy, etc...
<protopresbyter> is this the menu I am seeing with cupertino layout?
<protopresbyter> oh is see at flexion.org  got it lets seeeeeeee.........:-)
<karl> Testing
<Runferurlife> hello everyone
<Runferurlife> does anyone have any experience with Deluge and it's dependicies?
<Runferurlife> https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhO4ByAYl8HB
<Jack_Sparrow__> Why not use the one in our repos
<Runferurlife> the above was given to me after I tried to install
<Jack_Sparrow__> Thats not the deluge from our repos
<Runferurlife> oh
<Runferurlife> where are your repos?
<Jack_Sparrow__> in a terminal.  sudo apt-get install deluge
<Jack_Sparrow__> but you may have already screwed up your sources and added ppa
<Runferurlife> yea
<Runferurlife> I added ppa
<Runferurlife> cause that didn't work
<Jack_Sparrow__> Yea, that does, too many want latest that is hit or miss
<Runferurlife> used ppa:deluge-team/ppa
<Jack_Sparrow__> Bad idea
<Runferurlife> why is that?
<Jack_Sparrow__> adding ppas to get something installed is not the same as using ubuntu's repositories
<Runferurlife> ok
<Runferurlife> I didn't know that
<Runferurlife> I am still new to Linux
<Runferurlife> I removed the pps
<Runferurlife> ppa*
<Jack_Sparrow__> Np, just trying to help
<Jack_Sparrow__> also, just flushing sources / repos and refreshing things will not always save you
<Runferurlife> ok.. should I just try the install now that I removed the ppa
<Jack_Sparrow__> sure
<Jack_Sparrow__> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/Home
<Jack_Sparrow__> Might help you
<Runferurlife> kk
<Runferurlife> yea.  it didn't work
<Runferurlife> not sure how to remove it so I can try the install command
<Jack_Sparrow__> open synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow__> select deluge and completely remove
<Jack_Sparrow__> I gotta run
<Runferurlife> ty
<Jack_Sparrow__> np
<zobeid> OK, here's a mystery...  Trying to use the Backups program.  "You can create a backup after you first install some necessary software by clicking the Install... button.
<zobeid> Which is grayed out.  >.<
<zobeid> Not sure what additional software it wants, or why it won't let me install it.
<zobeid> uhh...  Are "Back Up" and "Backups" two different programs??
<zobeid> Or is Back Up something that was launched by Backups?
<sixwheeledbeast^> Deja-dup (Backups) has always been a bit odd for me. I took to cron in the end.
<zobeid> I finally got it started after responding to a hidden dialog.
<sixwheeledbeast^> Deja-dup is a Ubuntu package I recall it depending on Gnome and Unity.
<Guest81227> can anyone possibly assist me with update? i tried apt get update && apt get upgrade but there are still some updates not installing is there a easy work around for the /boot size issue?
<Astro7467> also need apt-get full-upgrade
<Guest81227> awesome ill try that tanks for the info
<Guest81227> thanks*
<Astro7467> this will deal with more aggressive updates that typically make packages redundant
#ubuntu-mate 2017-06-25
<Guest81227> hmmm still some upgrade that dont seem to want to install it did knock out some though down to only 133mb left
<Guest81227> think ima try restarting and reissuing those commands agin
<Guest81227> even with the difficulties im still loveing that this is running on a 35$ raspberr3
<Guest81227> though has also been alil bit of a bummer day have been studyin for my first level LPI cert thought my learning was goin good but not feel so confident after poken around this version
<ajay> hi
<ajay> Im unable to install ubuntu app centre
<ajay> HI
<Jack_Sparrow__> try synaptic in term
<Kiryat8> Does anyone have an ufw rule for the new Skype 5.3.01 beta? I see in Skype doc it may need a vast range 49152-65535/UDP + TCP. How do I allow this only for Skype.Thanks
<piinmyphase> can anyone help me with some syntax i want to temporarily move the kernal7.img file from the boot folder so i can update my software tried sudo apt-get -f full-upgrade but some updates still wont take inclduing one for ubuntu base which sounds preety important and one for libre ofice which i need
<piinmyphase> currently getting this message when trying to open libre calc
<piinmyphase> Component cannot be loaded, possibly broken or incomplete installation.
<piinmyphase> Full error message:
<piinmyphase>  loading component library <file:///usr/lib/libreoffice/program/../program/libsclo.so> failed.
<xandroff> hi all, I've a question I haven't found an answer for online. On Ubuntu Mate 16.04 with Mate 1.16.2, while playing and moving around items in Edit Menu, the app crashed and now I don't have any applications in the application menu (places and system remained, tho). So my question is how do I get those apps back into the list?
<piinmyphase> are they gone from the system files or just from the menu?
<piinmyphase> ugh cant seem to get flash to work now either i got the pepper-flash folder at i tried placing it in my home directory but every time i run the syntax in the guide it says it cant find the file :/
<piinmyphase> ive tried with it both zipped and unzipped too
<piinmyphase> i cant wait to get these few issues figured out i want to use ubuntu with pi3 s as low cost computer terminals i can give employess to take home
<tolis> hello
<Jack_Sparrow__> Hello
<tony_> hi everyone. I just installed ubuntu 16.01. It turns out to be very slow in booting up. How do you experience out there fellow users?a
<Jack_Sparrow__> tony_, remove quiet and splash and watch as it boots
<Jack_Sparrow__> left shift on boot to get to the grub menu if needed
<piinmyphase> can anyone help me with some syntax i want to temporarily move the kernal7.img file from the boot folder so i can update my software tried sudo apt-get -f full-upgrade but some updates still wont take inclduing one for ubuntu base which sounds preety important and one for libre ofice which i need
<tony_> do you mean I have to open the terminal and remove (quite and splash). thank you so much J sparrow. I will try if any changes.
<Jack_Sparrow__> tony_, not the terminal..  your computer logo when you power up should be when you hold left shift
<Jack_Sparrow__> piinmyphase, that just sounds like a disaster waiting to happen
<piinmyphase> any recommendations on how to proceed?
<Jack_Sparrow__> I dont see it ending well..  No I am busy elsewhere
<piinmyphase> i dont mind if i "break" it am running on pi 3 b so is easy to flash card and start over
<piinmyphase> well thanks anyways :)
<Jack_Sparrow__> Goof Luck
<Jack_Sparrow__> I have an install to abuse and break here too
<Jack_Sparrow__> good
<piinmyphase> im sure ill figure it out im prob just missing something simple
<tony_> on booting up no computer logo appears, a grey screen will appear in a few seconds dva/sda1 empty etc. then logo for ubuntu mate comes. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow__> Hold left shift on power up
<bmgamer> where is a good place to learn linux skills? Im an intermediate user looking to learn power user skills
<bmgamer> lxc containers, vms, networking, shell scripts
<bmgamer> wine
<bmgamer> Theres millions of beginner resources and nothing to take a beginner and make them a power user
<Jack_Sparrow__> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/Home
<qw4r765r54> Standard installation and update. Second installation on a memory stick, the same thing.. Always writes: the program still works at-spi-registryd.desctop = at-spi2-regystryd: doesn't answer, if shutdown or restart. Options of actions. block the screen, cancel, still restart. Waiting, it is useless. https://postimg.org/image/untvg2zel/
<qw4r765r54> Pi 2
<Jack_Sparrow__> Installing on memory stick or running live on memory stick
<Jack_Sparrow__> Ok, have fun
<karjala_> Do system76 laptops play perfectly with Ubuntu MATE?
<qw4r765r54> Do system76 laptops play perfectly with Ubuntu MATE? go this question to vlc.If there is only Intel HD.Find out how does the GPU acceleration in VLC player with the graphic Intel
<qw4r765r54> amd apu ok h264 in vlc
<qw4r765r54> amd apu GPU acceleration - ok
<Jack_Sparrow__> qw4r765r54, make sure you are in new amd supported list
<Jack_Sparrow__> amdgpu-pro needs kernel 4.8 or newer
<Jack_Sparrow__> AMD/ATI graphics cards. Catalyst FGLRX – List of Supported Cards http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<qw4r765r54> my apu 2014 year release
<qw4r765r54> uvd 3
<Jack_Sparrow__> sudo apt-get install inxi
<Jack_Sparrow__> then              inxi -Fxxrzc0 | pastebinit
<qw4r765r54> i not use amd driver for video acceleration on mate
<qw4r765r54> only vlc
<qw4r765r54> but only h264 apu no acceleration vp9, h265
<qw4r765r54> I use XP and XP have GPU acceleration h264 on my apu, but need driver GPU
<qw4r765r54> and driver have for XP
<qw4r765r54> linux is not windows. Linux this is a enthusiasm. Windows big money.
<qw4r765r54> h264 acceleration have windows 2000
<qw4r765r54> h264 acceleration gpu have windows 2000
<Jack_Sparrow__> qw4r765r54, what is your native language
<qw4r765r54> not en
<qw4r765r54> us
<qw4r765r54>  lang
<qw4r765r54> humor
<qw4r765r54> not en and us
<Jack_Sparrow__> corbina.. ru
<qw4r765r54> and?
<Jack_Sparrow__> great
<qw4r765r54> i know admin see my ip
<piinmyphase> im having the issue where it says theres not enough space in my boot file to update ive tried all the various syntax but im unable to get 2 updates including one for libre which has broken libre calc is it worth trying to fix where temp move the kernal7.img file out of the boot folder to free up the space to update with the gui or should i just try wiping and reloading os from scratch?
<qw4r765r54> не уверен насчёт ускорения h264 на windows 2000, mpg2 yes,  но аппаратное ускорение появилось в directx7
<Jack_Sparrow__> I might duggest you open second chat to spotchat #linuxmint-ru
<qw4r765r54> not sure about the h264 acceleration on windows 2000, mpg2 yes, but hardware acceleration appeared in directx7
<Jack_Sparrow__> suggest
<qw4r765r54> if vlc have intel gpu acceleration driver intel not need for linux. If vlc no have for intel GPU acceleration intel driver not help for linux.
<qw4r765r54>  If vlc no have for intel GPU acceleration, intel driver not help for linux.
<qw4r765r54> if vlc have intel gpu acceleration, driver intel not need for linux.
<ubuntu-mate> Nickname help
<ubuntu-mate> help nickname
<Akuli> /nick coolname
<ubuntu-mate> nickname
<qw4r765r54> for linux driver GPU need for games not for GPU acceleration
<Ignorling> quit
<Runferurlife> Good evening everyone
<Runferurlife> is there anyone out there that can help me install my Brother DCP-7065DN Scanner Drivers?
<sixwheeledbeast^> What's the problem, how is it connected to the machine?
<Runferurlife> I just connected it with usb
<Runferurlife> I can print with it
<sixwheeledbeast^> Do it's scanning that's the issue?
<sixwheeledbeast^> s/Do/So/
<xandroff> @piinmyphase - I'm not sure whether they're gone on the system as well. How do I check?
<cstaffords> Hello?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-18
<swift110> sup guys
<leoncio|mate> heloo guys
<leoncio|mate> how is your experience with the Ubuntu Mate
<leoncio|mate> ?
<Marconi212003> So far so good.
<Marconi212003> I did not think anyone used IRC anymore. I used it in 97/98 but hey if it works. :)
<jogi> where is my megaimage?
<mate|62732> Good morning, I am a beginner on linux, I am having many troubles installing it on a 64Gb microSD card for Raspberry Pi 3, I installed it from Win 8 using Win32Diskimager and everything works fine at the fisrt start, but after shutdown and restart it is impossible start again.
<mate|62732> I installed Mate on 8Gb without troubles other times. Does Mate have problems with 64Gb microSD?
<jogi> you have not to use the ms formatting tool. i had problems on 64GB msd.
<jogi> use gparted fat32
<jogi> i used lubuntu on a 64GB msd but i had problems. the card was too slow.
<mate|62732> I've used SDformatter
<jogi> i am searching a mega-great image for berryboot again.
<jogi> including a wine or virtual-box fast windows.
<jogi> sd formatter should be working but i tried gparted gain.
<jogi> so my 64GB card worked for berryboot.
<mate|62732> OK thank you i will try it, thank you
<sixwheeledbeast^> mate|62732: I guess you have followed the instructions here?
<jogi> is there a ubuntu mate 17 with desktop? i forgot how to build sth.
<jogi> or a ready-to-use windows? windows is just to use in connection with a pc?
<jogi> oh these raspis must be old......
<alkisg> (11:31:40 πμ) jogi: including a wine or virtual-box fast windows. ==> haha do you mean to run windows on vbox on rpi? That would be like... running it in a 286 :D
<alkisg> rpi is already 50 times slower than a real pc, to run emulators there... is asking for turtles
<diogenes_> alkisg, nevertheless Achilles couldn't catch the turtle XD
<alkisg> diogenes_: wasn't that the rabbit/hare? :D
<diogenes_> alkisg, https://math.stackexchange.com/questions/142932/achilles-and-the-tortoise-paradox
<alkisg> Ah you don't mean aisopos' tales, you mean ...sofisteies I don't know what's that in english
<alkisg> Yeah ok lame argument, it was disproved from the start :D
<diogenes_> hehe
<alkisg> I'd love to see windows 10 start in 2 days though, sure!
<alkisg> I just wouldn't want to be the one to do it; I'd watch it in fast motion in youtube :P
<jogi> what is the best DVD-burning software? K3b? .... i could not burn several times on a BD-RE100, just once.
<jogi> windows is better, even the old one.
<jogi> xfburn did burn multi-session DVDs?! i forgot . Or Brasero?
<pi_> hi
<pi_> hello word
<jogi> could not find medium
<mate|91000> hola
<diogenes_> hola
<VirtualBoxMATE> MATE is quite cool!
<diogenes_> it is
<VirtualBoxMATE> Any idea if it supports HiDPI well, since it apparently migrated over to GTK3?
<VirtualBoxMATE> Ok, so I just tried and MATE works excellently on a HiDPI/Retina display. Awesome!
<diogenes_> awesome
<VirtualBoxMATE> Only thing I noticed is that there Welcome app looks slightly blurry. Other apps are fine.
<antonio__> como puedo recuperar la opción de apagado
<alkisg> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mate|78700> greetings
<diogenes_> hi
<mate|78700> I'm trying to auto start vivaldi not having much luck
<mate|78700> do you have any suggestions?
<Crono> hi
<Crono> im a relative linux noob
<Crono> can someone help me with rdp?
<Crono> im not sure what im doing wrong
<Crono> anyone?
<Crono> im desparate
<m4t> sure
<m4t> rdp into a windows machine?
<Crono> opposite
<Crono> windows to ubuntu mate
<m4t> oh
<m4t> what have you tried already? i would suggest vnc
<Crono> when i try vnc
<Crono> i get
<Crono> the connection was refused by the computer
<Crono> from the windows machine
<m4t> ok what did you do on the ubuntu machine to set up vnc...?
<Crono> one moment
<Crono> i believe i installed tightvnc
<m4t> i haven't messed with vnc in a LONG time
<m4t> but try this: https://snarkybrill.blogspot.com/2016/05/running-vino-vnc-server-on-ubuntu-mate.html
<m4t> the commands listed are meant to be run on the ubuntu mate pc, in a mate desktop session
<Crono> alright ill work on it
<Crono> i mean
<Crono> i have a ssh session
<Crono> up
<Crono> so on some level i can always connect
<m4t> do you have console access (keyboard & mouse) at the ubuntu pc?
<Crono> yea
<m4t> yeah so follow those instructions
<m4t> now...to have it be running directly after the PC reboots would be more complicated
<m4t> the easiest way would be to setup e.g. lightdm to auto login to the user after a reboot. the instructions i linked should create an autostart entry so the vnc server is run at every login
<Crono> alright let me work on it
<m4t> so auto login = autostart vnc server
<Crono> how do i "run vino preferences"
<Crono> im a little confused about this
<m4t> maybe system->preferences->*->remote desktop
<m4t> not sure which menu
<Crono> im lost
<Crono> run vino-preferences enable remote access disable confirmation of the access
<Crono> idk how to "run vino-prefences" here
<m4t> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPQz9n5OLMo
<Crono> see the problem im having
<Crono> is that the version of ubuntu mate im using
<Crono> doesnt have "desktop sharing"
<Crono> settitngs
<Crono>  at least not where ive been able to look
<m4t> which version of ubuntu?
<Crono> ubuntu 17.10
<Crono> ubuntu mate is the distro?
<m4t> do you have a system menu at the top left?
<Crono> i have a menu on the top yes
<m4t> ah
<m4t> yeah maybe it doesnt show in mate
<m4t> oh hmm
<Crono> yeah
<Crono> welcome to my world
<m4t> hold on
<m4t> yeah of course gnome stripped out the preferences gui in later versions lol
<crono2> this is also me
<m4t> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/vino/filelist
<m4t> wait
<m4t> no they didn't
<m4t> https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/amd64/vino/filelist
<m4t> they did in 18.04 but you're on 17.10
<Crono> yes?
<m4t> can you open a terminal and type: vino-preferences?
<m4t> without the ?
<Crono> unable to init server: could not connect: connection refused
<m4t> ok
<Crono> (vino-preferences: 3292): Gtk-warning **: cannot open display:
<m4t> in another terminal type /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<m4t> wait
<m4t> are you doing this over ssh?
<m4t> you need to be in mate desktop
<Crono> oh
<Crono> ok
<Crono> one sec
<m4t> there should be a 'Desktop Sharing' or similar entry in the system menu there...
<crono2> oh
<crono2> sweet
<m4t> or just type vino-preferences
<m4t> lol
<crono2> yeah i see it
<m4t> were you checking windows menus or something?
<crono2> ok!
<crono2> no i was just on ssh trying to do it
<m4t> heh
<crono2> im a very adept windows user
<crono2> but very novice linux user
<m4t> m4t | maybe system->preferences->*->remote desktop
<m4t> idk how you would look for that over ssh
<crono2> its not under the typical menu
<crono2> but i see system
<crono2> and preferences
<crono2> theres 4 submenus
<crono2> hardware
<crono2> internet and network
<crono2> look and feel
<crono2> and personal
<crono2> ive navigated through each and never found what i was looking for for sharing
<m4t> yeah
<m4t> you're right. i just installed the 17.10 package.
<m4t> so just use vino-preferences from terminal;
<crono2> can you copy-paste that link again
<m4t> https://snarkybrill.blogspot.com/2016/05/running-vino-vnc-server-on-ubuntu-mate.html
<m4t> after running '/usr/lib/vino/vino-server --sm-client-disable
<m4t> '
<m4t> i think you should see a new entry under system->preferences->personal->startup applications
<m4t> if you run that and scroll
<crono2> hmm i just ran it
<crono2> it seems stuck
<m4t> what does
<crono2> terminal
<crono2> i ctrl-c my way out
<crono2> but is it supposed to do that?
<m4t> can you be more clear
<m4t> e.g. details
<crono2> ran the command
<m4t> what command
<crono2> i ran the command ' /usr/lib/vino/vino-server --sm-client-disable"
<crono2> in terminal
<crono2> on the machine
<m4t> okay. and it stayed running?
<crono2> but it did not resovle as other commands usually do
<crono2> yeah
<m4t> ^C
<crono2> thats what i did
<m4t> ls -lctr ~/.config/autostart
<m4t> is there a new entry at the bottom of the output?
<crono2> -rw-r--r-- 1 andrew andrew 784 Apr 22 10:57 ubuntu-mate-welcome.desktop
<crono2> which is me
<m4t> hrm
<crono2> andrew@Ubuntu1:~$ ls -lctr ~/.config/autostart total 4 -rw-r--r-- 1 andrew andrew 784 Apr 22 10:57 ubuntu-mate-welcome.desktop
<crono2> is the whole string
<crono2> is that bad?
<m4t> oh nvm
<m4t> its using systemd in 17.10
<m4t> heh
<crono2> i dont see vino under startup applications
<m4t> systemctl --user list-units vino-server.service ?
<crono2> 0 loaded units listed. Pass --all to see loaded but inactive units, too. To show all installed unit files use 'systemctl list-unit-files'.
<m4t> maybe try systemctl --user enable vino-server.service
<crono2> ndrew@Ubuntu1:~$ systemctl --user enable vino-server.service The unit files have no installation config (WantedBy, RequiredBy, Also, Alias settings in the [Install] section, and DefaultInstance for template units). This means they are not meant to be enabled using systemctl. Possible reasons for having this kind of units are: 1) A unit may be statically enabled by being symlinked from another unit's    .wants/ or .requires/ dire
<m4t> o
<m4t> hmm
<crono2> requirement dependency on it. 3) A unit may be started when needed via activation (socket, path, timer,    D-Bus, udev, scripted systemctl call, ...). 4) In case of template units, the unit is meant to be enabled with some    instance name specified. andrew@Ubuntu1:~$
<m4t> try logging out and back in
<m4t> see if it starts, i guess its using /etc/xdg/autostart/vino-server.desktop
<m4t> idk. i can't test this on my end.
<crono2> crono2 will brb then
<m4t> you did set it to enabled?
<m4t> in vino-preferences?
<m4t> AutostartCondition=GSettings org.gnome.Vino enabled
<m4t> the autostart checks that...
<crono2_> ok im back
<crono2_> how should i test?
<m4t> you did set it to enabled in vino-preferences though right?
<crono2_> yes
<m4t> ok
<m4t> open up a terminal and 'pgrep -f vino-server'
<m4t> does it list a #?
<crono2_> andrew@Ubuntu1:~$ pgrep -f vino-server andrew@Ubuntu1:~$
<crono2_> andrew@Ubuntu1:~$ vino-preferences Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged.  (vino-preferences:5263): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_entry_set_text: assertion 'text != NULL' failed
<m4t> uhm
<crono2_> that last one was just a precaution
<m4t> okay well i have no idea what is keeping it from starting but you can manually add it
<m4t> go back to the startup applications preference window, click Add
<m4t> for name put: vino-server
<m4t> for command put: /usr/lib/vino/vino-server --sm-disable
<m4t> then click add
<crono2_> done
<m4t> click close, then logout and back in again
<crono2_> brb
<crono2> im back
<m4t> does pgrep -f vino-server show anything now?
<crono2> im back
<crono2> woops
<crono2> 5854
<m4t> ok it's running
<crono2> perfect!
<m4t> fyi, doing it that way bypasses the preference from vino-preferences
<m4t> it might start even if you disable it in vino-preferences
<crono2> from the startup apps?
<m4t> if that's the case just go back to the startup applications and uncheck the vino-server entry
<m4t> yes
<crono2> gotcha
<m4t> (if you want to disable it)
<crono2> im not too worried about it
<crono2> at the rate that i image machines
<crono2> it wont be an issue
<m4t> i guess see if it works
<m4t> which vnc client are you using?
<Crono> vnc viewer
<Crono> connection refused
<m4t> heh
<m4t> did you set it to listen on all interfaces?
<Crono> i set it to lo
<m4t> lol
<Crono> per the instructions
<m4t> lo = localhost = won't work from anywhere except...the pc itself
<Crono> oooooooooooooo
<m4t> unless you did an ssh forward which will be another complicated setup..
<crono2> i clearly did not
<m4t> yeah those instructions said lo for some reason, i guess the guy was intending to use ssh forward
<m4t> which is more secure but an additional setup step
<m4t> i think if you blank out the interfaces field it should listen *
<Crono> suc
<crono2> ccess!
<m4t> cool
<Crono> we did it!
<Crono> more accurately
<Crono> you did it!
<Crono> wow what a pain in the ass
<m4t> those instructions say blank password too btw, which you might want to change as well
<m4t> and no encryption. hah ;)
<Crono> yeah i have one
<m4t> ok
<Crono> sweet
<Crono> now i dont have to get up so much
<Crono> basically im trying to get to the point
<Crono> where i dont have to be home to use my home stuff
<Crono> ie vpn
<Crono> baby steps!
<m4t> you initially asked about rdp...there's this https://github.com/neutrinolabs/xrdp
<m4t> funny it seems like it would've been a heck of a lot easier to setup
<Crono> i dont know to use github on a linux machine
<Crono> its not the first time its been linked to me
<Crono> can you explain?
<m4t> way too broad a question. just use apt-get
<Crono> apt-get https://github.com/url
<Crono> ?
<m4t> no...that's the source code. ubuntu ships binary executables derived from source code
<m4t> you've got vnc working - stick with that until you're comfortable setting something else up
<Crono> will do
<Crono> https://github.com/Angristan/OpenVPN-install
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-19
<swift110> hey
<bray90820_> What's the latest version of mate for the raspberry pi 3?
<alkisg> bray90820_: I think 16.04.2
<alkisg> I don't think 18.04 is out yet; of course you can still install it, it's just harder
<bray90820_> Yeah that's what the website showd just didn't know if the release was different than the regular ubuntu release
<alkisg> It is,it's using some custom tools that are specific to rpis
<alkisg> There's a server armhf image that you can use for rpis too, it doesn't have those bits
<alkisg> If you're a casual user, yeah, 16 for now, 18 later
<bray90820_> I am just using it for music playback with plex so no need for anything fancy
<alkisg> 16 then
<bray90820_> Yeah
<bray90820_> Dumb question but to write it to the SD should I rename to just .img it's currently named ubuntu-mate-16.04.2-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img.xz
<bray90820_> Or well everythingBeforeTheDot.img
<alkisg> xz is a .zip file, you need to unzip it or use a tool that can unzip it on the  fly
<alkisg> Are you currently on windows or linux?
<alkisg> I think there are instructions in the mate site...
<bray90820_> MacOSX actually
<bray90820_> But I know how to deal with it now
<bray90820_> Thanks
<alkisg> ok
<alkisg> No macs in greece so I always forget that os :D
<bray90820_> Yeah I've been using MacOS for 10+ years so I know what to do
<mate|94974> wow
<mate|94974> seems legit
<mate|94974> sd
<mate|94974> f
<mate|94974> sd
<mate|94974> fsd
<mate|94974> a
<mate|94974> f
<mate|94974> sdfsdfsd
<mate|94974> sd
<mate|94974> fasdfd
<bray90820> Is it just me or is ubuntu really show when web browsing on firefox?
<bray90820> On a raspberry pi 3
<m4t> rpi is probably slow i think
<m4t> rpi 3 is slower than most phones afaik, imagine a phone running full firefox
<m4t> firefox for android is slow. i just ditched it because of that.
<m4t> chromium is probably fast, dunno if they have that for arm
<bray90820> Honestly ubuntu mate just seems pretty slow on a raspberry pi
<m4t> heh
<m4t> if youre on 16.04 you could try a recent chromium build https://launchpad.net/~chromium-team/+archive/ubuntu/stable/+packages
<m4t> they have armhf
<bray90820> To be honest all I really need is plex so I think I am just gonna switch to a plex only image
<m4t> it might help to disable disk cache too actually
<m4t> sd card random read/writes is *slow*
<m4t> when running off a usb stick disabling cache made a huge difference. it'd sit there "waiting for cache..."
<bray90820> Thanks
<yogg> Hi
<diogenes_> hi
<yogg> I use mate 18.04 and wan't do disable bluetoth on startup. If I disable wlan let it disabled after a reboot. This does not work with bluetooth. I found a way for 16.04 over "/etc/default" but nothing for 18.04
<m4t> yogg: what do you mean by disable bluetooth?
<m4t> there are multiple components
<yogg> There is the bluetooth controlpannel on the right upper pannel. There I can enable and disable bluetooth. I want to disable it by default and enable it if I need it. "rfkill list all" shows me "Soft blocked: yes" if I disable it over the pannel
<diogenes_> yogg, look in bios if there is a switch to turn if off
<yogg> no I don't want to disable it absolutly. I wan't do enable it (fast) if I need it.
<yogg> Maybe I found it "/etc/bluetooth/main.conf" there is a "AutoEnable=true" line. Maybe this does what I wnat
<diogenes_> yea try that, if that doesn't help then you could try: dconf-editor > org > blueman > plugins > powermanager > auto-power-on switch to false
<yogg> no it does not :(
<lrfeneor> New to this distro, mozilla frequently crashes, some known fix?
<mactheknife> Hi, what driver is needed for a logitech webcam in mate desktop?
<sixwheeledbeast^> lrfeneor: RPi?
<jogi> i am searching special hardware for rpi, i.e. a micro-sd to sata - adapter. available? Or a screen with hdmi input.
<jogi> now i am using my rpi as home-pc, not for mobile-purposes....i wanted that.
<jogi> OH ENGLAND did win in world cup ion Russia!
<sixwheeledbeast^> I have seen SATA to multi uSD adapters so it wouldn't surprise me, but I don't see why.
<jogi> kodi did not work on ubuntu mate 16 ..... damned i need the openelec os additionally . but did raspian work together with KODI?
<jogi> i saw micro-sd to mini sd card adapters, to sata adapter were not listed on ebay.
<jogi> my usb hard disk with usb 2.0 is faster than the micro usb card inside.
<jogi> do you know of any teamviewer version or do i need to use VNC?
<jogi> Oh, sorry, i forgot, I did have an MEGA-IMAGE of OSes for RPI3.
<sixwheeledbeast^> hardware acceleration was required for Kodi and could be enabled
<jogi> where was the mega image to download?
<jogi> my venitron PC crashed very often and needs additionally a fan. (at 75W).
<jogi> RPI at 5-8W power consumtion.
<jogi> p
<jogi> i have bought the coeds for Video at RPI shop.
<jogi> the codes were added to the system.
<jogi> ok thanks. i will try Raspian later for KODI.
<jogi> ....... soon rebooting on another hd.....
<renata> oi
<pi_> wassup everyone
<jtb_> Hello, does anyone know how to enter recovery mode on ubuntu MATE installed on raspberry pi3
<sixwheeledbeast^> Recovery mode on Rpi would be Shift at boot?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-20
<matso> Do you have any suggestions for notification center in ubuntu-mate?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-21
<boywiththumbs> Okay. For what reason someone created this chat?
<rwhite> Hi all. *Fantastic* work on 18.04. This release is awesome, "just works" on my Dell XPS 13...
<rwhite> Thanks so much for the work done.
<f76> Hello, can help me reinstall grub. It broke and all the documentation online is out-of-date.
<f76> Or point me to a guide that's got 5 years old?
<f76> not*
<f76> Nevermind, I'll just nuke and pave. Disappointed in the documentation on this though.
<mate|28261> how can i setup my wireless connection ???
<Juz> Hi y'all just trying Ubuntu MATE on my work laptop for the first time. Any tips?
<sixwheeledbeast^> what would you like to know?
<Juz> The usual really: How it compares to the regualr Ubuntu, Mathematical compuations,  Updates, Customization, Level of Support and Reliabiltiy
<sayan_> hello
<Juz> Hello??
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-22
<CorkHydration> qute-browsr - is 'v1.3.3' in the store ?
<CorkHydration> https://blog.qutebrowser.org/qutebrowser-v133-released-security-update.html
<linuxliam> hi o/
<alkisg> Hello :)
<coolAyanami> Hello. Good morning!
<diogenes_> hi
<coolAyanami> I love MATE the most out of every official Ubuntu distro out there
<coolAyanami> Although this time around, when installing the graphics drivers, I'm getting a problem...more unique to MATE.
<alkisg> ...what problem?
<coolAyanami> Two actually...but the important one first...
<coolAyanami> The first is that every time I reboot my computer the refresh rate falls back down and I have to manually set it back up again.
<coolAyanami> The native resolution is 1080p, and the NVIDIA X settings recognizes that in "auto," but for some reason refresh rate is tied to that also.
<alkisg> Ah, proprietary drivers, I don't use those
<coolAyanami> lol
<coolAyanami> I game a lot, so I HAD to install them
<alkisg> I don't think nvidia drivers are at all "unique to mate" though...
<alkisg> The desktop environment doesn't manage those; they come with their own utility
<coolAyanami> It didn't do that with Kubuntu when I used it. Or regular Ubuntu.
<coolAyanami> Oh, I meant like this problem of resetting itself I've just encountered in 18.04 MATE
<alkisg> what's the output of `xrandr` and what's in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<coolAyanami> Seems like I don't have the xorg.conf file
<coolAyanami> How would you get the system to create it?
<alkisg> Normally it's not needed, but the nvidia drivers used to create it
<alkisg> I'm not certain if that's still the case
<alkisg> Also you didn't paste the output of xrandr
<alkisg> Finally, what's the output of: lspci -nn -k | grep -A 3 VGA
<alkisg> This will tell use if you're using the binary driver or not
<coolAyanami> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GP104 [GeForce GTX 1080] [10de:1b80] (rev a1)
<coolAyanami> 	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] GP104 [GeForce GTX 1080] [1462:3367]
<coolAyanami> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<coolAyanami> 	Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau, nvidia_drm, nvidia
<alkisg> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<coolAyanami> (How do you get the output of xrandr?)
<alkisg> xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> This will automatically put it to pastebin, tell us the URL
<alkisg> It seems like you're using the nvidia drivers
<alkisg> So if you don't have /etc/X11/xorg.conf, well,it seems it's not needed anymore
<coolAyanami> Just before I do so, what personal info about me will it paste?
<alkisg> ...your display resolutions
<coolAyanami> http://termbin.com/nvx5
<alkisg> OK, so, it says 1920x1080, with 60 refresh the default, and 144 the selected
<alkisg> (isn't that too high btw?)
<alkisg> And what's the issue, that it doesn't remember the 144?
<coolAyanami> Yeah, it doesn't remember the 144Hz
<eny> done
<coolAyanami> (144 is kinda standard for gaming, idk)
<eny> i did 'sudo apt-get install chromium-browser' to install chromuim, is this right
<alkisg> eny, sounds about right, yes
<eny> cool
<alkisg> coolAyanami: and what's in your ~/.config/monitors.xml ?
<alkisg> cat ~/.config/monitors.xml | nc termbin.com 9999
<coolAyanami> http://termbin.com/43q9
<alkisg> See the name there isn't correct
<alkisg>       <output name="DVI-D-1">
<alkisg> While in your xrandr output it's 0
<alkisg> Go again to the display settings and set it correctly,and see that it writes 0there
<eny> its been going for about 10 mins
<alkisg> eny: give us the context and the output. E.g .is this a raspberry or a pc? do you have a slow network? etc
<coolAyanami> Not sure how to do that. Both regular system settings and NVIDIA system settings have it set as DVI-D-0
<alkisg> coolAyanami: just save the settings and check if they write them correctly
<alkisg> If not, try editing the file with an editor
<eny> rasberry pi and bad wifi
<eny> so yeah
<eny> its moving slowly
<eny> the output is 29% [2 chromium-browser 12.4 MB/45.0 MB 28%]
<eny> now 32%
<alkisg> eny, just a bad network then
<eny> ok
<coolAyanami> Adding "#" allows for writing comments in an xml, right?
<alkisg> AFAIK no
<alkisg> Maybe <!-- -->
<coolAyanami> OK, let me restart my computer
<coolAyanami> Changing the monitors.xml files didn't work.
<coolAyanami> I changed the line to say <output name="DVI-D-0">
<alkisg> Sounds like two bugs then, you'd need to file bug reports about them
<eny> i have install chromium but when i do 'chromium-browser' the window dosn't open
<alkisg> Do you see any errors?
<eny> never mind it just took a bit
<eny> sorry for wasting ur time
<coolAyanami> Where do I file a bug report?
<eny> idk
<coolAyanami> ...specific to Ubuntu MATE? Or would I have to file to regular Ubuntu?
<alkisg> Specific to MATE, to its monitor settings dialog
<coolAyanami> Right here? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate
<coolAyanami> Seems I would need an account
<alkisg> Yes, to report bugs to either launchpad or github you need an account
<coolAyanami> OK
<coolAyanami> Well, thanks for now alkisg!
<alkisg> np
<eny> does ubuntu-mate have an app-center or something like that
<Mikaela> eny, I think that would be software boutique from control panel?
<eny> it is not but theres something like it on Welcome
<sixwheeledbeast^> boutique disappeared for me on upgrade to bionic, not that i used it.
<Mikaela> sixwheeledbeast^, Did you follow "Get the Ubuntu MATE snaps" from near bottom of https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/ubuntu-mate-bionic-final-release/ ?
<sixwheeledbeast^> I don't use snaps.
<alkisg> eny, I'm using "sudo apt install synaptic" <== that one
<alkisg> It's been stable over the last years, while all the other software centers try to innovate and just dont work
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-23
<Joche> Hi
<coolAyanami> Hello. I'm having problems adjusting the sensitivity of my mouse.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-06-24
<fairhb> is there a good resource I can reference for managing multiple versions of python?  apparently ubuntu 18.04 requires a certain version and applications I would like to install require a different version and higher versions aren't backwards compatible.
<wb4bbc> Good Evening everybody
<Agamemnon> Hey. Ubuntu Mate has an applet that has kept notifications? If I do not read a notification from the application, I would like it to be stored there.
<alkisg> Haha, that was strange, I was just working on epoptes notifications and peristence :D
<alejandro> Hola alguien que escriba en español?
<diogenes_> !es | alejandro
<ubottu> alejandro: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alejandro> thank for the info ubuntu-es, i bad speak english
<alejandro> bye
<deskwizard> Howdy! o/
<deskwizard> to make a long story short, I'm trying to get pm-utils to run a script on wakeup on 16.04, but I must be missing something obvious again 'cause it's not happening :P that's what I'm testing with atm, for the sake of seeing something happen hehe https://pastebin.com/pUBdQEuf
<deskwizard> basically I copied and trimmed down the 95led one in/usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d.
<alkisg> deskwizard: since the question isn't specific to the desktop environment you're using, you could also ask in #ubuntu where there are more people
<deskwizard> alkisg: thanks for the tip :)
<karjala_> Since this morning, I got this bug: I need to press alt+Tab twice to get the window chooser
<karjala_> instead of just once
<karjala_> Is anyone else having this bug?
<karjala_> At first, when I boot, I don't have the bug, but it appears after a while, every time
<alkisg> Try with another window manager, e.g. compiz, marco...
<alkisg> (select from mate-tweak)
<karjala_> i don't want to choose another window manager, i want the bug fixed
<karjala_> also, the bug only occurs when I'm switched to the greek keyboard layout
<karjala_> in the American keyboard layout, alt-tab works fine
<karjala_> when in greek keyboard layout, alt-tab is alwaus needed twice
<karjala_> i think this is a bug
<alkisg> karjala_, the first step to solve a bug, is to see why it happens
<alkisg> That was my first troubleshooting step
<alkisg> If the bug is in the window manager, you'll know where to report it
<karjala_> ok thanks
<karjala_> I'm in the middle of doing work, and cannot switch window manager. Luckilly, I have Ubuntu MATE on a VM as well, I'll test there.
<alkisg> karjala_, btw, what's the output of `setxkbmap -query` when you have the greek layout?
<karjala_> alkisg, https://pastebin.com/3gucrZ0V
<karjala_> are you greek?
<karjala_> alkis is greek name
<alkisg> yup
<karjala_> me 2
<alkisg> Yeah I got it :)
<alkisg> Is ibus or fcitx running?
<alkisg> ps aux | grep ibus
<alkisg> ps aux | grep fcitx
<karjala_> 1st question: do you have the same bug on your system?
<karjala_> alkisg, I don't have either of the two
<alkisg> No, I don't have the bug in 18.04 or 16.04
<alkisg> I'm using marco, and my layout is different than yours
<alkisg> options:    grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll
<karjala_> my vm doesn't have the bug, either
<alkisg> That means you're not using the default greek xorg layout, maybe you're using the kbd lib
<alkisg> Which window manager are you using?
<alkisg> ps aux | grep marco, or compiz etc
<karjala_> I'm using the standard one that MATE came with
<karjala_> look what I did:
<karjala_> i have marco
<karjala_> did ps aux and saw it
<Agamemnon> Hi, Ubuntu Mate has something like notification tray? If you do not read a notification, it should be available in the tray as in cinnamon or kde. I asked this question earlier, but I was thrown out of bed and I was not able to read the answer.
<alkisg> Thrown out of bed? Hehe, nice :D
<alkisg> I don't think gnome2 or mate support persistent notifications
<alkisg> (or xfce, or notification-daemon)
<alkisg> Only gnome3 (=cinnamon too) and kde4 do
<alkisg> You could file a feature request, see if the devs want to implement it in the future
<alkisg> karjala_, I'm using marco too and I don't have the issue
<karjala_> what is kbd lib?
<karjala_> how can i tell whether i'm using greek xorg layout?
<alkisg> karjala_, you probably went into mate settings to add language or keyboard layout
<alkisg> While the "correct thing" is to select greek in installation, which then goes to xorg configuration, which then works for all desktop environments
<karjala_> i don't think so
<karjala_> let me check
<karjala_> a
<karjala_> yes i didn't do the correct thing
<alkisg> Try this: gsettings list-recursively | grep -w gr
<karjala_> but neither did i do the correct thing in my VM, which works without bug
<karjala_> org.mate.peripherals-keyboard-xkb.kbd layouts ['us', 'gr']
<alkisg> Now try: gsettings reset-recursively org.mate.peripherals-keyboard-xkb
<alkisg> Btw, what's the output of this? cat /etc/default/keyboard | nc termbin.com 9999
<karjala_> οοπσ
<karjala_> oops
<karjala_> i sent to termbin.com top secret data?
<alkisg> Yes, the keyboard configuration
<alkisg> It will tell NSA if you're using us,gr or gr,us
<alkisg> They will arrest you for that
<karjala_> i didn't see an output, and I closed it
<karjala_> lol
<alkisg> Run it again
<alkisg> And paste the url here
<karjala_> my terminal doesn't have copy url
<alkisg> Type it
<alkisg> It's small
<alkisg> Or select and right click and copy
<alkisg> mate-terminal does have copy
<karjala_> http://termbin.com/wd08
<alkisg> This is the correct one for greece: http://termbin.com/enmv
<karjala_> shall i replace mine with yours?
<karjala_> ?
<karjala_> and after i replace, do i need to reboot for the change to take effect?
<karjala_> rebooting
<karjala_> alkisg, didn't solve the problem
<karjala_> here's what's causeing the problem
<karjala_> Step #1: Go to MATE Tweak
<karjala_> Choose the "Panel" Tab
<karjala_> check the "Enable HUD" checkbox
<karjala_> Congratz, you have the bug
<karjala_> but you get cured if you uncheck
<karjala_> i solved my problem, thanks all
<alkisg> karjala_, ah that explains it
<karjala_> now it's up to the ubuntu team to fix it
<alkisg> I always remove snapd and mate-hud
<alkisg> It will never fix it if you don't report it
<alkisg> to launchpad or github
<karjala_> ok
<karjala_> can you give me the url for github repo?
<karjala_> https://github.com/ubuntu-mate/mate-tweak/issues
<karjala_> found it
<alkisg> not to tweak. to mate-hud.
<karjala_> https://github.com/ubuntu-mate/mate-hud/issues/29
<karjala_> thanks alkis
<karjala_> mate is the best
<alkisg> Great
<karjala_> alkisg, what's your relation to the ub mate project? Just a power user?
<alkisg> karjala_: I'm a developer of applications not related to mate
<karjala_> me, web developer
<elli> How do I disable Thunderbird Mail?
<mate|13362> hello world!
<mate|13362> Poland vs Colombia who wins?
<diogenes_> antananarivo
